# Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?​*
Lest euch die Beschreibung der Vorschau durch:
http://www.rtv.de/sendungsdetails/10111600/angeln-verbieten.html

Will jemand dagegen wetten?
Dass die von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände DAFV und dessen Landesverbände am Ende nach der Sendung sagen werden:
Ja, gute, moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend dünkende Angelfischer, müssten sich einschränken..
Und normalen Anglern am besten gleich das Angeln verbieten..

So wie so oft schon anglerfeindliche Aussagen und Aktionen vom DAFV und seinen ihn tragenden Landesverbänden kamen, während gleichzeitig NABU, BUND und der Rest der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie gegen Angler und Angeln mobil macht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294958

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295357

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306737

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310275

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309501

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Flymen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Oh, oh, ich hab's erwartet, bloß nicht so schnell |bigeyes. Vieles in der Beschreibung wurde hier ja schon diskutiert und sogar befürwortet...nur solange wir nur hier diskutieren, schimpfen, wüten oder resignieren ändert sich nichts .


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich hab meinen Job gemacht (Information, zur Diskussion stellen etc.)..

Macht als organisierte Angelfischer euren Job und tretet euren Vereinen und Verbänden in den Arsxxx, dass die sich das alles nicht weiter einfach gefallen lassen oder wie in den obigen Beispielen anglerfeindliche Vorhaben noch unterstützen oder aus Inkompetenz nicht, zu spät oder nur mit lächerlichen Stellungnahmen dagegen angehen.


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Scheint was schnell recherchiertes zu sein bzw scheint da wenigstens kein Fachvertrauter am Werk zu sein: |uhoh:

_--- Hier wäre ein Zitat gewesen, verstößt aber gegen die Bordregeln ---_
- Die werden alle aufgefressen wenn die ausgesetzt werden? Und natürlich nur die Besetzten, mit den natürlichen Nachwuchs passiert das nicht :q

_--- Hier wäre ein Zitat gewesen, verstößt aber gegen die Bordregeln ---_
- Natürlich *werfen* die Angler die Fische zurück, mindestens im hohen Bogen |uhoh:

_--- Hier wäre ein Zitat gewesen, verstößt aber gegen die Bordregeln ---_
- Als wenn es normal und von Anglern gewollt ist dass der Haken immer geschluckt wird |bigeyes

Das in Zeiten von industrieller Massentierhaltung und unglaublich riesigen Fischcrawlern auf den Weltmeeren immer auf den kleinen Angler rumgehakt wird ist echt eine Farce...
Politik und Lobby ist da echt alles, durch des Deutschen liebstes Kind, dem Auto, sterben jährlich tausende im Straßenverkehr und nochmals tausende durch die Luft- und Umweltverschmutzung. Und wird ernsthaft über Fahrverbote diskutiert um Umwelt und Menschen zu schützen?
Ich glaube wir haben größere Probleme als die 4% der Bevölkerung die einen Fischereischein inne hat (Und noch lange nicht regelmäßig angelt).

Kürzlich habe ich noch gesehen wie die genormten Forellenfilets für die Supermarktriesen tausendfach täglich produziert werden. Da werden die gemästeten Forellen in Tanklastwagen gepumpt, durch die Gegend gekarrt, dann in Hälterbecken aufbewahrt um anschließend weiter gepumpt zu werden... zum Schlachten, etwas Strom drauf und rein in die Maschine die stündlich tausende Fische auseinander nimmt.
DAS ist scheinbar die Moralisch beste Methode seine Nahrung auf den Teller zu bekommen? Das Groß der Gesellschaft hat doch ein Brett vorm Kopf #q

Dabei ist es doch einer der ältesten Methoden sich sein überleben zu sichern, aber nur weil wir die Tiere jetzt hinter Mauern hochzüchten und totquälen können ist normales Angeln und Jagen out?


----------



## mlkzander (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

ich verkaufe schnell meine stellas, bevor sie wertlos werden............


----------



## Purist (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> aber nur weil wir die Tiere jetzt hinter Mauern hochzüchten und totquälen können ist normales Angeln und Jagen out?



Beides entspricht doch nicht der Realität: Wir haben immer mehr Jäger und auch Angler #6


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Na na na ihr wollt doch wohl nicht so ne Schwarzmalerei glauben wie sie Gründler Ralle und co.hier und draussen seit Jahrzehnten verbreiten.


Angeln und Jagd verbieten...in Deutscheland...nun hört aber mal auf ja......das ist doch alles Spinnerei und Panikmache.......


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Das es verboten wird glaube ich auch nicht, aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein...
 ...irgendwann muss man sich wie ein Verbrecher rechtfertigen dass man angeln geht 
 So war mein Schlusssatz gemeint: Die Leute verurteilen dich weil sie ja auf 3Sat gesehen haben wir gemein und umweltfeindlich doch das Freizeitangeln ist, gehen anschließend nach Edeka oder noch besser zum Aldi und kaufen da ihre moralisch einwandfreie Regenbogenforelle, schön sauber in Folie verpackt |uhoh:


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Panik mache ,weiter nichts.


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Purist schrieb:


> Beides entspricht doch nicht der Realität: Wir haben immer mehr Jäger und auch Angler #6



Auf dem Papier schon, ich habe seit dem ich letztes Jahr meinen Fischereischein erlangt habe mehr inaktive wie aktive Angler kennengelernt |kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> kaufen da ihre moralisch einwandfreie Regenbogenforelle, schön sauber in Folie verpackt |uhoh:


damit kann doch keiner mehr was anfangen, max. werden filets gekauft, eher aber fischstäbchen&co.
genau wie bei ganzen hähnchen/hühnchen, das sind doch ladenhüter, schon mal auf den preis geschaut?


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Richtig, schöne Filets... sauber und keimfrei eingepackt...
 ...das muss doch besser sein als all das schmutzige was die Angler da machen :m


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Es bedarf in Deutschland keines generellen Verbotes der Jagd oder des Angelns, das regelt sich schon allein durch die Besitzverhältnisse.
Darum gibt es ja eben die Bemühungen, Gewässer oder Flächen in Reservate zu verwandeln oder aufzukaufen und dann die Jagd oder das Angeln erheblich einzuschränken oder zu verbieten.
Und noch eins regelt sich von allein, wenn die Masse die Preise für Tages- oder Jahreskarten nicht mehr bezahlen kann, dann wird es auch weniger Angler geben und es wird elitär.
Da muss nix mehr direkt verboten werden, jedenfalls nix von offizieller behördlicher Stelle und nachwachsende Generation wird dann noch weiter weichgespült ....
Ich erspar mir das weitere und gehe angeln

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Carsten_ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich erspar mir das weitere und gehe angeln



Sehr gute Idee #6


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es bedarf in Deutschland keines generellen Verbotes der Jagd oder des Angelns, das regelt sich schon allein durch die Besitzverhältnisse.
> Darum gibt es ja eben die Bemühungen, Gewässer oder Flächen in Reservate zu verwandeln oder aufzukaufen und dann die Jagd oder das Angeln erheblich einzuschränken oder zu verbieten.


 

Da aber wenige aus der Anglerzunft die möglichkeit haben zu kaufen hat man Pachtverträge für seine Gewässer.Viele Vereine können durch ihre paar Mitglieder ja mal gerade eben die Pacht bezahlen und noch nen paar fischis reinsetzen (was ja auch böse ist)
Wenn diese Pachten nun auslaufen warten schon leute mit viiiel geld und Vorkaufsrecht und kaufen diese Gewässer dann auf.....rest vom Lied kennen wir ja.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> und nachwachsende Generation wird dann noch weiter weichgespült ....



Mit heutigen und zukünft. Degenerierten isses wie mit der dt.Angelverbandswelt.

Man erhält,was man verdient[emoji3]

Ist von den "Experten" schon mal einer auf d.Gedanken gekommen,das nicht der Hobbyangler das Grundproblem schwindender Resourcen darstellt, sondern die Anzahl von rund 7,4 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Globus?

@mlkzander
Die Stellas ,würde ich dir für einen Fuffi abkaufen[emoji12]


----------



## fishbubbles (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die können verbieten was Sie wollen, angeln werde ich weiter.


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Panik mache ,weiter nichts.



da hat jemand den schuss nicht gehört:

ist eine weitere strophe im abgesang aufs angeln.
schützen will ja jeder "die natur" fangen wir mal an, z.b. mit den anglern an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Das wird schon nicht so schlimm werden - NOCH ist ja ein Fragezeichen im Titel.....

Noch....................


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

ach Thomas... es wird noch schlimmer kommen...


----------



## Dragonskin24 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich schließ mich dem Carsten mal an , blöd dass man keine Zitate einfügen darf. Deshalb kommt hier mal ein Gedächtnisprotokoll  : "Karpfenbestände würden ohne Besatz nicht überleben" 

-Das ist ja mal echt lächerlich  

Und das mit den Hechten : "Hechtbesatz ist unnötig weil die eingesetzten Fische geich gefressen werden" 

- Ganz klar wird jeder bis auf den letzten verputzt ... alles klar ! 

- Und die Hechtbrut die im Gewässer selbst entstanden ist wird ja komplett von Fressfeinden verschont ... ist ja allgemein bekannt , wer kennt es nicht 


Ich sag nur Schwachsinn und oberflächlich recherchiert . Da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben entweder nicht gemacht oder er mag einfach keine Angler 

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Dragonskin24 schrieb:


> "Karpfenbestände würden ohne Besatz nicht überleben"
> 
> -Das ist ja mal echt lächerlich



Nö,das ist Fakt.Gewässer mit sich selbst erfolgreich reproduzierenden Beständen,sind in D eher Ausnahmen als Regel.

Das sind nicht mehr die Temperaturresistenteren Wildstämme von einst.

Besatz hat aber oft nix mit Vernunft zu tun.Wissen selbst ehrliche Angler.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Dragonskin24 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Schwachsinn und oberflächlich recherchiert . Da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben entweder nicht gemacht oder er mag einfach keine Angler


schau´n wir uns erst mal das filmchen und die anschließende diskussion an, vielleicht ist ja dort unsere präsinante anwesend...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Bekanntermassen schreibt die Grande Dame lieber Leserbriefe als Tacheles zu reden.

Vielleicht wird ja auch mal einer veröffentlicht.[emoji12]


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bekanntermassen schreibt die Grande Dame lieber Leserbriefe als Tacheles zu reden.
> 
> Vielleicht wird ja auch mal einer veröffentlicht.[emoji12]



kleine anmerkung: seltenst veröffentliche leserbriefe...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Jose schrieb:


> kleine anmerkung: seltenst veröffentliche leserbriefe...


[emoji6] ups,Pardon.Stimmt

Vor lauter Frustschreibern(Pieper hatte letzte Tage ja auch Bedarf) kommt man(n) schon mal ins rotieren.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

_Mein Kommentar dort zu der Sendungsankündigung:_

Angeln verbieten? 
Selbstverständlich.

In  allen Ländern über alle Zeiten hinweg wird und wurde geangelt, meist  zum Nahrungserwerb, in den letzten Jahrzehnten jedoch mehr aus  Leidenschaft.

Im moralisch überlegenen Deutschland  wird zuvor natürlich geschult, geprüft, bescheinigt, der Zugang und das  Angeln selbst durch unzählige Vorschriften reguliert. Hier angelt man  aus Naturschutzgründen und streng nur zum Verzehr; das darf keinen Spaß  machen.
Schon deshalb ist unsere Naturverbundenheit auch ungleich höher als die unserer Nachbarn wie den Niederlanden oder Skandinavien.
Und selbstverständlich sollten wir jede Art von Naturnutzung in Frage stellen und idealerweise verbieten.

Süsswasserfische  gibt es schließlich aus der Zucht, klinisch rein verpackt in der  Tiefkühle; Forelle, Pangasius,… der Gang zur Apotheke wird gleich mit  erspart, denn Antibiotika sind oft schon mit drin.
Und  der Seefisch im Supermarkt? Der ist zumindest ethisch einwandfrei, denn  es sieht kein Spaziergänger wie er an Bord erstickt ist und der Großteil  des Fangs, zu kleine oder die ‚falsche‘ Beute, als unerwünschter  Beifang zerquetscht wieder über Deck geht. Schon gar nicht, was mit den  Meeren der Welt passiert.
Da ist es tatsächlich im  Verhältnis viel verwerflicher, dass der eine oder andere durch den  Angler zurück gesetzte Fisch doch noch stirbt.
Greenpeace muss einfach irren, wenn sie Angeln als die schonendste Fangmethode bezeichnen, eben weil es selektiv ist.

Angeln  aus Sport & Spaß? Die sollten sich schämen. Der Springreiter ist  schließlich auch ausschließlich Naturschützer und bei dem geht es nur um  ein hochentwickeltes, empfindungsfähiges, warmblütiges Säugetier und  nicht um eine vergleichsweise schlichte Kreatur mit rudimentärem Hirn.

Freuen wir uns also auf die Sendung und das schlechte Gewissen, welches ich als Angler einfach haben muss.


----------



## Mulich (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Mein Kommentar dort zu der Sendungsankündigung:_
> 
> Angeln verbieten?
> Selbstverständlich.
> ...





 ....klasse Kommentar!

Mich erinnert eine derartige Sendung an die Zeit, in der die Themen leb. Köderfisch, Setzkescher, Wettangeln usw. noch keine waren.
Das Resultat danach (ich glaube es war "Report") kennen wir ja.


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> In  allen Ländern über alle Zeiten hinweg wird und wurde geangelt, meist  zum Nahrungserwerb, in den letzten Jahrzehnten jedoch mehr aus  Leidenschaft.
> ....



jetzt warste einen tick zu hastig und unterschlägst was ganz wichtiges, was bis heute sich auswirkt:

angeln war dem adel und dem klerus vorbehalten, genauer: die hatten die fischereirechte und ihre angelnden knechte und außerdem haben die auch schon mal die oder den anderen freien aber leider  schwarzangler gehängt.

heute ja nun nicht mehr.

trauern wohl einige diesen wonnigen zeiten nach.

und heute? freie angler????

mit der zwangsmitgliedschaft im dafv? eher nicht...


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Mulich schrieb:


> ....klasse Kommentar!
> 
> Mich erinnert eine derartige Sendung an die Zeit, in der die Themen leb. Köderfisch, Setzkescher, Wettangeln usw. noch keine waren.
> Das Resultat danach (ich glaube es war "Report") kennen wir ja.


 

Monitor ZDF glaube 1988 21.00Uhr wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf habe.


----------



## Mulich (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



gründler schrieb:


> Monitor ZDF glaube 1988 21.00Uhr wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf habe.



Das kann auch sein. Ist halt schon ne Weile her.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Mulich schrieb:


> Das kann auch sein. Ist halt schon ne Weile her.


 
Ralle kann da mehr auskunft zu geben der stand daneben wo die Cam.lief wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe,vieleicht äussert er sich ja noch mal kurz dazu.

Monitor ZDF war es defenitiv.

Was da damals wie gedreht wurde und warum das so gedreht wurde.... dazu schweig ich mal und überlasse das wenn er möchte Ralle.

Obwohl ich lass nen "Insider" da,ich kenne niemand der fische lebend aus'n Setzi nimmt,abkloppt und zurück in Setzi.setzt,das fotoknipst und es in die Medien setzt..na ja waren andere Zeiten.Das damalige Angler Forum nannte sich Briefkasten und Telefonzellen warn unsere Smartphones ^^


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

|wavey:





Jose schrieb:


> da hat jemand den schuss nicht gehört:
> 
> ist eine weitere strophe im abgesang aufs angeln.
> schützen will ja jeder "die natur" fangen wir mal an, z.b. mit den anglern an...



Den Schuss mein Freund habe ich schon vor 25 Jahren gehört
aber irgendwann war ich es satt immer mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu rennen.

Bei den Verbänden ,keine Lobby und noch schlimmer :
Der Angler ist sich selbst der größte Feind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@kati
DANKE [emoji106]  für diesen kleinen aber feinen Stich in den geistigen Hohlkörper des verlogenen, deutschen Ethik-und Moral Überlegenheitswahns.


----------



## fordfan1 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Job gemacht (Information, zur Diskussion stellen etc.)..
> 
> Macht als organisierte Angelfischer euren Job und tretet euren Vereinen und Verbänden in den Arsxxx, dass die sich das alles nicht weiter einfach gefallen lassen oder wie in den obigen Beispielen anglerfeindliche Vorhaben noch unterstützen oder aus Inkompetenz nicht, zu spät oder nur mit lächerlichen Stellungnahmen dagegen angehen.



Ich lese ja hier nun seit geraumer Zeit mit,und kenne deine Meinung dazu.

Jetzt mal meine Frage ,ich bin froh,wenn ich es einmal die Woche ans Wasser schaffe,meinst du denn ehrlich ich bin dann noch gewillt mich mit der "Obrigkeit" anzulegen?

Rebellier mal gegen den Verein,wo du Mitglied wurdest nach einer ewig langen Wartezeit,wer macht sowas?

Ich bin ganz und voll bei euch mit eurer Meinung und eurem Standpunkt,der ist aber leider "für mich in meinem Habitat" nicht durchsetzbar.

Und ich denke mal,das was ich geschrieben habe,trifft auf 81% der hier mitlesenden Angler zu,wenn ich jetzt mal eine "vernünftige Alternative" hätte und könnte ausweichen...

Ist halt aber nicht so,deswegen bewege ich mich im Rahmen wie ich es meine,und dehne ihn bei Bedarf für mich selber.


----------



## Flymen (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich habe mir die ganze Geschichte mal genauer angesehen und komme zu dem Schluss, dass sich der Titel wie so oft dramatischer anhört als die beschriebenen Inhalte. Ich meine sogar, dass eine Menge der tangierten Themen von vielen Anglern begrüßt wird. Wobei es sich bei den zugrunde gelegten Studien des Thünen-Instituts auch noch um laufende Projekte zu den Themen

Sterblichkeit von geangelten und zurückgesetzten Aalen

Sterblichkeit von geangelten und zurückgesetzten Dorschen

Angelfischerei auf Lachs und Meerforelle

und Deutsches Meeresangelprogramm

handelt (siehe Projektstatus in den jeweiligen Links).

Entnahmefenster, Min- und Max-Maße...sind ja alles Dinge die hier schon oft positiv gewertet wurden. Und das Aal und Dorsch mehr geschützt werden müssen ist eigentlich auch klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Man kann natürlich glauben, dass Angler daran schuld sind (Aal, Dorsch) und deswegen Angeln verboten werden soll (warum man das als Angler glauben soll, nun ja)........

Man kann auch glauben, dass (gerade die Wissenschaftler vom TI) mit den ganzen Studien um Angler nur Gelder von der EU und vom Bund abgezweigt werden soll für möglichst langfristige Studien zur Finanzierung des Institutes. 

Die nur dann Sinn machen, wenn Angler als gefährlich genug für Bestände hingestellt werden, dass man die dann sowohl regulieren wie langfristig "erforschen" muss - und daher werden Auswirkungen sicher nicht "zu gering" angesetzt werden bzw. "hochgerechnet"(Dorschstudie TI zu Anglerfängen, ist wie damals mit Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe, Rinderwahn etc.).

Ich hab früher auch mal geworben, mit dem TI als Angler zusammen zu arbeiten. Da man auch glauben kann, dass die nur ans eigene und nicht ans Anglerwohl denken, würd ich das heute nicht mehr machen (und entschuldige mich dafür, das gemacht zu haben)...

Und ich würde wetten, dass mit dem wissenschaftlichen Deckmäntelchen bei dieser Doku (wenn schon "Angeln verbieten?" der Titel ist, statt "Angeln fördern?") wieder nur Emotionen gegen Angler geschürt werden sollen (für den Film interviewte Leute erzählten mir, dass  der Autor des Filmes doch "seeeehr schutzaffin und eher einseitig in den Fragestellungen sei")..

Man erinnere sich an "Hobby mit Widerhaken"...

Wartens wirs ab...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich glauben, dass Angler daran schuld sind (Aal, Dorsch) und deswegen Angeln verboten werden soll (warum man das als Angler glauben soll, nun ja)........



Die ganzen Diskussionen über weitere Fangbegrenzungen(ist ja nicht so,als ob z.Z. überall ungeschränkt Feuer frei gilt) für Hobbyangler,ist wieder ein Zeichen dafür,das diese "Experten" da wurschteln ,wo schlichtweg am wenigsten Kollaretalschäden und Raubbau vorkommen.

Und aus dessen Reihen natürlich die geringste Gegenwehr droht.
Praktisch.

So kann man mit wenig Aufwand, dem populistisch geschuldeten Zeitgeist Genüge tun.

Wieviele Aale schaffen es nochmal durch Kraftwerksturbinen?

Wie war das nochmal mit Fischtreppen/Aufstiegshilfen?

Auswirkung Kleiner Wasserkraft?

Erinnert ein wenig an die Feinstaubdebatte und andere halbgare wie auch verlogene Schutzideen.Die Hauptverursacher und andere Bremsfaktoren sind zwar bekannt aber solange du dein grünplakettiertes Auto nicht in d.Garage lässt und mit dem Rad fährst,bist du alleiniger Buhmann für sämtl.nationalen wie globalen Wehwehchen.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich würde wetten, dass mit dem wissenschaftlichen Deckmäntelchen bei dieser Doku (wenn schon "Angeln verbieten?" der Titel ist, statt "Angeln fördern?") wieder nur Emotionen gegen Angler geschürt werden sollen (für den Film interviewte Leute erzählten mir, dass der Autor des Filmes doch "seeeehr schutzaffin und eher einseitig in den Fragestellungen sei")..
> 
> Man erinnere sich an "Hobby mit Widerhaken"...
> 
> Wartens wirs ab...


 
 Ich bin Sehr gespannt.
 Aber Du hast recht, der Titel ist jedenfalls schon mal sehr reißerisch...
 Und selbst wenn es später pro Angeln wäre, wird das immer in der Köpfen bleiben.
 "Da war doch was warum man das Angeln kritisch sehen kann."

 Das Problem ist einfach das es verdammt viele extreme Tierschützer gibt, die überall versuchen versteckt und offen die Meinung zu beeinflussen.
 Da taucht dann als Schönheitstipp das man kein Fleisch essen sollte.
 Das Angeln Menschen verrohe.
 u.v.m 
 Es ist unglaublich wie oft dort versteckt Unwahr und Halbwahrheiten als Botschaften verbreitet werden.
 Man wird sehen was nun mit öffentlichen Geldern da gedreht wurde.
 Eigentlich sollte es dann ja die Öffentlichkeit versöhnen.

 Wir bezahlen schließlich GEZ-Gebühren für Bildung, das ist ja kein Fördertopf für Propaganda.

 Wobei es erstaunlich ist, wie wenig die öffentlich Rechtlichen je zum Wissen über einheimische Fische und ihrer Probleme beitrugen.
 Im besten Fall schaffen sie es eine Reportage über bestehende Projekte zu machen oder Beiträge aus dem Ausland zu kaufen.
 So oberflächlich wie die arbeiten, wird es wohl vorrangig bei der Tierschutzrechtlichen Betrachtung bleiben.
 Vielleicht noch ein bisschen gewürzt mit Fischgenetik, oder einigen Biertrinkenden Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ulf Marquard ist der Autor, googelt einfach mal nach "Brauchen wir noch Jäger".....

Und dann geruhsames Weiterträumen...


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Bei unseren Gegnern werden die HP's und Foren etc. gerade "erneuert" und das Wort Naturschutz und Angeln wird gerad tiefer beleuchtet...



Wie sie wird die Doku? Wie waren die anderen Dokus über uns Angler?.........

Und warum fängt das Tv die letzte Jahre an immer mehr über Vegan/Tierschutz/Antijagd/Antiangeln Werbung/Dokus etc.zu Senden??? 

Man kann Jagd und Angeln Tiernutzung....usw. nicht von heute auf morgen abstellen,das wissen sie.Aber man kann Jagd/Angeln/Nutzung.... soweit runter/kaputt regeln sowie schlecht reden etc. bis man auf Jahre seine ziele erreicht und die Köpfe der bevölkerung reingewaschen sind.


Setzkescher,Wettkampfangeln,C&R,....sind nur dinge die sie aufgreifen um an ihre wirklichen ziele zu kommen,aber das hat irgendwie nur ne handvoll Deutscher Angler verstanden,die anderen glauben noch an das gute der gegner und das man mit "vernünftigen Angeln" nicht angreifbar sein werde.............

Mal schauen was wir hier in 10-20J schreiben,falls ich das noch erleben werde.

#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Moin,

das man in einer feisten, fetten , adipösen Überflussgesellschaft ohne jegliche Nahrungsknappheit über Freizeitgestaltung spricht,

bei der lebenden Tieren Angelhaken in die Schnauze gerammt werden, diese gedrillt, entnommen oder generös zurückgesetzt/geworfen werden...

Und das überdies hinaus noch evtl. gefährdete Arten angelandet werden,

das man dabei kritische Fragen stellt und über reißerische Überschriften diese Quälfraktion am Liebsten aus der Natur entfernen würde,

das wundert Euch????

Nö, mich nicht - es sind die Vorboten der schleichenden Naturentfremdung des überversorgten,gebildeten, moralisch einwandfreien Stadtmenschen-Typus.

Auf dem Land, wo man mit und von Tieren lebt lacht man über solche Themen.

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nö, mich nicht - es sind die Vorboten der schleichenden Naturentfremdung des überversorgten,gebildeten, moralisch einwandfreien Stadtmenschen-Typus.
> 
> Auf dem Land, wo man mit und von Tieren lebt lacht man über solche Themen.



Richtig erkannt..wobei dieser Typ nicht selten auch noch das Prädikat "naiv gutgläubig im Bambiland " verdient.

Da nutzt dann auch die Bildung recht wenig[emoji6] 

Und ob es so moralisch ist,sich unreflektiert vor ideologische Karren div. Tierfreunde spannen zu lassen,während man dagegen kaum den menschl.Nachbarn beachtet,lasse ich mal offen..empathische Prioritätenverschiebung?


----------



## <carp> (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Sollte man vielleicht diese doku verbieten? :-D


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Also, ich weiss nicht was ich dazu noch sagen koennte ausser #d Armes deutschland...


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Mal schauen was wir hier in 10-20J schreiben,falls ich das noch erleben werde.

#h[/QUOTE] Hier wirst Du dann wohl nix mehr lesen, weil es in BRD kein Angeln mehr gibt. Das macht dann auch das AB überflüssig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wird dann in Allgemeines Anti Verbot Board umbenannt.

Um Sinnbefreites entdecken zu können,leben wir ja mit D quasi in einer Fundgrube der Irrsinnigkeiten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wird dann in Allgemeines Anti Verbot Board umbenannt.
> 
> Um Sinnbefreites entdecken zu können,leben wir ja mit D quasi in einer Fundgrube der Irrsinnigkeiten.



Absurdistan eben|gr:


----------



## Kay63 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Früher gab eine Grenze mitten durch unser Land, heute verläuft sie mitten durch die Gesellschaft. Zum Glück bin ich diesmal auf der richtigen Seite. Ich werde auch weiterhin Freude am Angeln haben und versuchen Anderen diese Freude zu vermitteln. Zumindest erreiche ich die Leute, die noch unvoreingenommen sind, bevor sie den Quatsch glauben, der heutzutage von den Medien auf unsere Kosten verbreitet wird.
Mein Nachbar hat im letzten Jahr nach unserer ersten Ostseetour seinen Fischereischein gemacht und seither ein neues aufregendes Hobby gefunden. Vielleicht hab ich eine Seele gerettet.....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Früher gab eine Grenze mitten durch unser Land, heute verläuft sie mitten durch die Gesellschaft. Zum Glück bin ich diesmal auf der richtigen Seite. Ich werde auch weiterhin Freude am Angeln haben und versuchen Anderen diese Freude zu vermitteln. Zumindest erreiche ich die Leute, die noch unvoreingenommen sind, bevor sie den Quatsch glauben, der heutzutage von den Medien auf unsere Kosten verbreitet wird.
> Mein Nachbar hat im letzten Jahr nach unserer ersten Ostseetour seinen Fischereischein gemacht und seither ein neues aufregendes Hobby gefunden. *Vielleicht hab ich eine Seele gerettet....*.|rolleyes


Sicher hast Du das!
#6#6#6


----------



## raku (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich stelle mir bloß gerade die Frage, wo die Lobby (Arbeit) der Angel-Industrie bleibt-/ ist! 52000 Arbeitsplätze, 6,4 Milliarden Umsatz pro Jahr - versagende Angelverbände - aber die Industrie haut ihr Geld für Team-Angler und Angelguides raus, die auch noch führend sicher C & R vorführen und unseren Gegnern reichlich Futter bieten. 

Wo bitte ist diese Industrie?


----------



## Trollwut (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen schließlich GEZ-Gebühren



Vielleicht liegt ja gerade da das Problem |sagnix

Ich frage mich gerade, wie man überhaupt das Angeln verbieten wollen würde.
Dafür müssten ja die Fischereirechte abgeschafft werden...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



raku schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist diese Industrie?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Deutschland ist für die Angelindustrie (fast) unbedeutend. Das große Geld wird in den USA, Japan usw. verdient, wir sind nur ein kleines Nischenland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dafür müssten ja die Fischereirechte abgeschafft werden...


Wieso ?
Da brauchste keine Angler zu, Du kannst Netze nehmen, Elektrobefischung etc...
Angeln verbieten hat nix mit Fischereirechten zu tun, das bleibt auch bei nem Angelverbot, nur andere Methoden musste dann verwenden.

Thema Industrie:
Die +/- 6 Milliarden sind der Umsatz der mit Anglern insgesamt in D gemacht wird (also inkl. Hotels/Camping, Bootsvermietung, Sprit auf der Fahrt zum Wasser etc.. ist da auch dabei), nicht der Umsatz der Angelgeräteindustrie (da würde die im Dreieck springen, wenn die solche Umsätze schreiben würden)...


----------



## AnglerHerbert (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Das Thema hatte ich schon einmal vor Jahren gehört und es wurde diskutiert. Es ist doch wie die Jagd es flackert immer wieder was auf mit Verbieten nur noch beschränkt etc. Wenn man mal bedenkt wenn keiner mehr Angeln würde in den Seen was dann passieren würde, Hechte vermehren sich wie sonst was und verdrängen die anderen Fische oder andere Fische.
Was ich denke was gut ist das man drauf achtet das es keine Überhand nimmt und Seen leer gemacht werden. Aber da sollte man erstmal in den großen Fang Bereichen gehen, die mit den Dampfern auf den Meeren rum arbeiten und alles rausholen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Sendung heisst aber nun mal nicht "große Fangbereiche, Dampfer auf Meeren verbieten?", sondern ganz klar "Angeln verbieten?"

Der Autor ist nicht unbekannt, hat auch schon die Jäger aufs Korn genommen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ulf Marquard ist der Autor, googelt einfach mal nach "Brauchen wir noch Jäger".....
> 
> Und dann geruhsames Weiterträumen...



Und jede Wette, dass da vom DAFV wieder nichts dazu kommen wird, egal wie da wieder Fakten im Sinne der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie geschönt werden, um Angeln zu diskreditieren..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



AnglerHerbert schrieb:


> Das Thema hatte ich schon einmal vor Jahren gehört und es wurde diskutiert. Es ist doch wie die Jagd es flackert immer wieder was auf mit Verbieten nur noch beschränkt etc. Wenn man mal bedenkt wenn keiner mehr Angeln würde in den Seen was dann passieren würde, Hechte vermehren sich wie sonst was und verdrängen die anderen Fische oder andere Fische.
> Was ich denke was gut ist das man drauf achtet das es keine Überhand nimmt und Seen leer gemacht werden. Aber da sollte man erstmal in den großen Fang Bereichen gehen, die mit den Dampfern auf den Meeren rum arbeiten und alles rausholen...



Und wen würde es jucken ausser den Anglern bzw. ehemaligen Anglern?
Niemanden ist doch klar.

Nabu & Co. haben doch nur ihr Vogelvieh im Auge:
Lassen selbst Weiher ab und die Fische verrecken.  

Alles was unter der Wasserlinie ist...wird seltenst von der Öffentlichkeit beachtet.

Nur wer Gewässer bewirtschaftet ist an einem guten u. oftmals ausgeglichenen Fischbestand interessiert.
Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Alles was unter der Wasserlinie ist...wird seltenst von der Öffentlichkeit beachtet.



Das können die Jack-Wolfskin-Pensionäre mit ihren 127 Megapixel-Kameras auch nicht von einem spendenfinanzierten Beobachtungsturm aus fotografieren.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Früher gab eine Grenze mitten durch unser Land, heute verläuft sie mitten durch die Gesellschaft...


Entscheident ist aber wo die Schrauben_dreher_ stehen, weniger die Schrauben selbst.

Und wenn man betrachtet wie sich die Gesellschaft verändert hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten, sieht man in welche Richtung die Schrauben gedreht werden. 
Ganz langsam, Stück für Stückchen.

_"Das sollte verboten werden"_, ist des Deutschen liebster Spruch, solange Verbote andere betreffen.
Es hat aus der Sicht des Einzelnen nichts mit Freiheit zu tun, wenn Andere etwas tun, was ihn selbst stört oder auch nur nicht tangiert. 
Es ist dann nur überflüssig und kann/sollte verboten werden.

Dazu kommt die Angst.
Der gemeine Deutsche hat mehr Angst als jeder Franzose beim ersten Schuss.
Vor allem.
Und der fürsorgende Staat samt Dienstleistungsindustrie bemuttern & beschützen ihn vor jeder noch so absurden Angst nur zu gern, so kann der Staat nämlich in jeden Lebensbereich Einzug halten ...und ansonsten wird unglaublich viel Kohle damit gemacht.

Jedes Ding in deinem Besitz hat mindestens ein Prüfzeichen, meist 3-5.
Zertifizierter Fahrradhelm & TÜV-geprüfter Döner oder andersrum, 
alle 3 Jahre einen neuen Kühlschrank obwohl der Vorherige noch 12 Jahre funktionieren würde, 
Führerscheine fürs Gassigehen und Babysitten, 
Uhren, die deine Schritte zählen, auswerten & dem PC einen Bericht zur Optimierung deiner Bewegung übermitteln, 
ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum auf einer Steinsalz-Packung,
politisch korrekt getrennte Toiletten nach Mann-Frau-mit/ohne Wickeltisch-Behinderte-Transgender, 
eine App, die dich daran erinnert die Updates der Apps zu machen, die würden sonst ja veralten, 
notariell beglaubigte Eheverträge und Versicherungen für absolut alles im Leben, sogar für den Fall des Abstiegs der Lieblingsmannschaft in der Bundesliga...

Angeln ist ein archaisches Hobby, welches nur noch schlecht in diese Zeit passt, machen wir uns nichts vor.

Du treibst dich einsam irgendwo an einem Flussufer rum, mitten im Wald, evtl. sogar Nachts, abseits jedes pädagogisch durchdachten Naturlehrpfades!
Du bedienst niederste Triebe wie die Leidenschaft der Jagd, du benutzt Messer, packst ekelige Würmer & schleimige Fische an und tötest diese...

Irgendwie sind Angler eher Staatsfeinde als Bürger.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Niederste Triebe..Jaaaa


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@ kati48268:

Meine Worte - echt gut geschrieben!!! #6


----------



## Kay63 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Entscheident ist aber wo die Schraubendreher stehen, weniger die Schrauben selbst.



Kati, das mit den Schraubendrehern hat mir gut gefallen. Schrauben haben aber auch unterschiedliche Köpfe, einfach geschlitzt, Kreuzschlitz, Torx usw. Um mich zu bewegen, braucht man ein Werkzeug mit Fischprofil. Andere benötigen einen Schraubendreher mit Uhu und grünem Griff. Den Schrauben mit dem Fischprofil ist der passende Schraubendreher abhanden gekommen, deshalb sollte er gefunden werden, oder ein neuer muss her, sonst werden diese Schrauben bald nicht mehr gebraucht.

Entschuldigt meinen Ausflug in die "Metallfabel".#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



AnglerHerbert schrieb:


> Wenn man mal bedenkt wenn keiner mehr Angeln würde in den Seen was dann passieren würde, Hechte vermehren sich wie sonst was und verdrängen die anderen Fische oder andere Fische.



Tja..ähhh. Nein.


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tja..ähhh. Nein.



Doch, doch gab doch schon Fälle, wo durch die Naturschützer eingegriffen werden musste, weil die zu viel und groß gewordenen Hechte die armen Wasservogelküken angegriffen haben.








Achtung, der Beitrag könnte Ironie enthalten.:g


Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Das der Autor wieder in ähnliche Richtung stichelt sollte einem zu denken geben. Hat eigentlich nichts bei einem ö.r. zu suchen. Gab ja schon vorher einige Dokus, wo man sich nur an Kopf gefasst hat.

Naja ich erwarte von solchen Sendern eh nur das typisch geringe Niveau (auf ganzer Linie)....schließlich muss man sich nicht anstrengen, um zu überleben. GEZ sei Dank. Ich glaube ich schau es mir diesmal vielleicht auch gar nicht an...


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



jkc schrieb:


> Doch, doch gab doch schon Fälle, wo durch die Naturschützer eingegriffen werden musste, weil die zu viel und groß gewordenen Hechte die armen Wasservogelküken angegriffen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gab es wirklich schon und auch beschimpfungen bei Hechtbesatz.

Die mögen das gar nicht wenn in Vogelgebieten wo es viel Nachwuchs gibt,es extrem viele Hechte gibt.


----------



## kreuzass (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Treffsicherer Text, Kati48296. Super.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und wieder einmal mehr :
Der DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat das alles noch nicht mitgekriegt oder reagiert nicht (wie bei PETA oder dem Tierschutzbund).
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306737

Und welcher Verband reagiert?

Rüschtüch - der LSFV-NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...9&tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und welcher Verband reagiert?



Und dann noch mit Seitenhieb Richtung "Rheinischer"[emoji3] 

Zu dessen "Stress" Gelaber einem echt nur die Kinnlade runterfällt. einfällt..wieso gehen die nicht gleich Halma spielen?

Oder sitzt da im Vorstand etwa eine weitere 5.Kolonne von PETA Sympathisanten?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Dann können wir ja auch alle endlich wieder "Leserbriefe" schreiben, um die Doku zu kommentieren.

Hoffentlich schriebt Frau Dr. Peinlich von der Brigitte auch wieder was Fische doch für einfühlsame Intelligenzbestien sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich habe mir den Beitrag bewusst nicht angesehen, denn sonst muss ich mich wieder aufregen. Und das möchte ich nicht.

Ich bin aber sicher, das wir selbst massiv Vorlagen geben für solche Menschen. 

Da werden Gruppierungen diskreditiert, mal die Kochtopfangler, dann die Trophäenfischer, dann die Osteuropäer, die uns die Gewässer leer fressen sollen.

Dazu die Bilder die heutzutage in einem Umfang in die Medien geblasen werden, Fische werden zwar released, aber davor werden ewig lang Fotos geschossen, oft habe ich den Eindruck, das Zeigen des Fanges ist wichtiger als das Fangen selbst.

Wir brauchen uns nicht zu wundern, wenn man uns an die Karre fährt. Wir sind mit daran Schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

So wie (alle) Autofahrer schuld sind an überfahrenen Schulkindern, weils welch gibt, die zu schnell fahren?

Diese Sichtweise spielt nur der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und den inkompetenten bis anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei in die Karten..

Und ein Verband sollte nicht auf schwarzen Schafen rumreiten (es sei denn, er will seine ganze Klientel in Misskredit bringen), sondern positiv von den anderen berichten..

Das ist hier aber nicht das Thema..


----------



## Alex.k (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Habt ihr diese Meldung schon gelesen? fischundfang.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Erstens ist das hier offtopic, zweitens berichten wir darüber schon seit 02. Februar und nicht erst seit dem 22..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

Du musst die wirklich wichtigen Medien wie uns hier verfolgen, wenn Du zeitnah und umfassend über Angelpolitik informiert sein willst..
;-)))


----------



## boot (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Das ist echt nicht normal was in Deutschland abgeht, die Öko A…löcher  sollten sich mal lieber um sich selbst kümmern, nicht das die sonst  irgendwann  mal aussterben.

Es gibt ja auch nichts Wichtigeres als Angler schlecht zu machen, was für Pfosten.

Kati48296.hast sehr gut geschrieben Daumen hoch.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

je nach Zählart soll es mehrere Mio am Angeln interessierte Menschen in D-land geben, darunter wieviele dauerhafte Angler? Und irgend so ein Typ traut sich eine Sendung unter diesem Titel zu produzieren.
 Was sind wir doch für ein lächerlicher Haufen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Offtopic an (nur zur Info):


angler1996 schrieb:


> je nach Zählart soll es mehrere Mio am Angeln interessierte Menschen in D-land geben, darunter wieviele dauerhafte Angler?


ca. 5 Mio. am angeln interessierter Menschen

ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler (mind. 1 mal Angeln pro Jahr, auch im Ausland)

ca. 1,5 - 1,8 Mio. an Hand in D verkaufter Karten/Scheine, die in D angeln.

ca. 1,2 - 1,4 Mio. in Vereinen organisierte Angler

ca. 900.000 - 1 Mio. in Landes- und Spezialverbänden organisiert

ca. 570.000 davon 2016 im DAFV organisiert (Zahlen letzte HV, B-W ist ja seitdem auch schon weg. Dabei Mehrfachmeldungen wegen Mitgliedschaft in mehreren Vereinen, so dass es ca. 20% reale Personen weniger sein dürften)

Ab 2017 dann noch knapp (wenn überhaupt) über 400.000 im DAFV nach Kündigungen Niedersachsen, Sachsen und weitere..

Offtopic aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Heute bei gmx gesehen und schaut euch mal die KOmmentare dazu an.



> Diese Sichtweise spielt nur der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und den inkompetenten bis anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei in die Karten..
> 
> Und ein Verband sollte nicht auf schwarzen Schafen rumreiten (es sei denn, er will seine ganze Klientel in Misskredit bringen), sondern positiv von den anderen berichten..



Thomas, wenn ich deine Reaktion auch verstehen kann, aber wenn wir als Angler nicht unsere Verhaltensweisen reflektieren, sollte man darauf gefasst sein, das sich der Widerstand gegen uns verstärkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Der Widerstand verstärkt sich schon, wenn man schon vor dem Kampf vor der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und den inkompetenten bis anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei einknickt.
Dazu muss man nicht noch zusätzlich in Sack und Asche gehen.

Der ADAC stellt auch nicht die Geschwindigkeitssünder an den Pranger, sondern betont, dass der Rest in eigenverantwortlicher Freiheit trotzdem nicht  zu sehr eingeschränkt werden sollte.

Vergleiche Standing (trotz ADAC-Skandal) gerade bei Politik und Behörden des ADAC und des zersplitternden Spartenverbandes DAFV (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350) und überdenke dann nochmal..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

In Bezug auf Verbände ist meine Erwartungshaltung gleich null, bis auf einzelne Vereine, die engagiert geführt werden.

Ich sehe nur Potential, wie durch kleine Veränderung des Verhaltens, das Erscheinungsbild in der Öffentlichkeit positiv beeinflusst werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Öffentlichkeit sieht Angler überwiegend positiv (siehe Studie Arlinghaus), nur die 20% Anglerfeinde, Körnerf....., Grüne etc. sind eingeschworen gegen Angler und da bekommst Du durch keine "Verhaltensänderung" bei denen eine Änderung ihrer Ansicht.

Das ist aber hier auch nicht das Thema.

Hier:
Wie wieder ein Filmer (Erinnerung: Hobby mit Widerhaken), der schon durch eine jagdfeindliche Doku "geglänzt" hat, sich nun wohl genauso pseudowissenschaftlich versucht, das Angeln vorzunehmen.

Und dass die Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer  (bis auf den LSFV-NDS) dazu keinerlei Stellung nehmen (Medienbeobachtung nennt man sowas, wenn ein guter Verband sowas rechtzeitig mitkriegt und reagiert, was beim DAFV ja offensichtlich weder der zuständige Referent Struppe noch die ebenfalls für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständige Präsine hinbekommen..)..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Halbwegs OT:



Testudo schrieb:


> Thomas, wenn ich deine Reaktion auch verstehen kann, aber wenn wir als Angler nicht unsere Verhaltensweisen reflektieren, sollte man darauf gefasst sein, das sich der Widerstand gegen uns verstärkt.


Selbstreflektion & -kritik ist grundsätzlich etwas gutes, ja.

Nur:
was ist denn das "richtige Verhalten"?

Alles abseits von Mindestmaß & Schonzeit abknüppeln, wie unsere Verbände es teilweise einfordern, bzw. wie sie die Gesetze interpretieren?
Einen Fisch zwingend per Herzstich töten, weil es irgendwo so festgeschrieben steht, obwohl das Kehlen viel einfacher ist und auch noch die Fleischqualität besser erhält?
Beim Besatz streng nur Jungfisch einzusetzen, weil es ökologisch korrekt sein soll, damit aber den Kormorane das Buffet noch leichter zu öffnen?

Die Regeln entsprechen leider nicht immer der Vernunft, sind teilweise seit Jahrzehnten veraltet, sind viel zu pauschal um regional überall Sinn zu machen.

Da gibt es einsame Rufer in der Wüste, wie Dr. Thomas Günther (Brotfisch), die für "Grundsätze guter fachlicher Praxis" sprechen, doch schaut man sich an, welche Interessensvertreter sich für solche Inovationen einsetzen sollten, sieht man nur geistig vergreiste Wüste.

Es ist wie Thomas sagt, die Masse der Angler verhält sich sicher korrekt am Wasser & weit korrekter als es oft dusselige Regeln vorschreiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hast du das verlinkte Video mal angesehen?

Ich habe ich keinster Weise gefordert, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam selbst unser Recht zu beschränken, noch habe ich mich dafür ausgesprochen irgendwelchen Gesetzen zwingend folge zu leisten.

Ich habe lediglich aufgezeigt, das Angler sich selbst angreifbar machen.

Ich selbst setze mehr zurück, als ich verwerte, aber ich muss das nicht in jede Kamera verkünden. 

Ich halte auch nicht länger als nötig einen Fisch grinsend in eine Kamera, die ein Video erstellt. Wer Fische zurücksetzt, um Bestände zu schützen macht das so schnell wie möglich. Und es geht mir dabei nicht um das eine Foto, sondern um die, die kein Ende finden. 

Oder wer zum Beispiel drei Welse auf einmal ablichtet, wird die wohl gehältert haben. Tut das not? Stellt das irgend was dar?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich damit sagen wollte.

Wer definiert,
was "richtiges" oder was "angreifbares Verhalten" ist?
Im Grundsatz ist das immer das Gesetz und nichts anderes.

Du gehst aber von für dich selbst erstellten ethischen Grundsätzen aus, die du befolgst ...und das ist gut so.
Allerdings halten Andere dein Verhalten für angreifbar, 
weil sie ganz andere Grundsätze haben.

Das z.B. 


Testudo schrieb:


> Ich selbst setze mehr zurück, als ich verwerte,..


wird von unseren offiziellen Vertretern als nicht richtig angesehen.
In ihren Augen bist DU einer derjenigen, die das Angeln angreifbar machen.

Was jedoch immer gilt ist, 
dass für Angelgegner jedes(!) Angeln ein Angriffsziel ist.
Es gibt für sie keine guten und schlechten Angler;
jedes Anglen ist Tierquälerei und gehört verboten.

Noch hat niemand den Film um den es hier geht gesehen, aber ich wette, dass einige dieser Aspiranten dort zu Worte kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich aufgezeigt, das Angler sich selbst angreifbar machen.



Das tun sie automatisch, indem sie anglen. Wie und wo spielt keine Rolle.
Wer glaubt, mit Selbstkasteiung und gesenktem Haupt irgendetwas verbessern zu können, der glaubt auch dass die meisten Verbandsfunktionäre auch nur einen Hauch von Fachkompetenz besitzen. 

( Nachtrag: Nach den Wörtern "glaubt auch dass" folgt üblicherweise: "ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet". Daran glaube ich jedoch noch eher, als an die Kompetenz der Verbandsfunktionäre)


----------



## Ukel (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich hab mal nach besagter Studie des Thünen-Instituts zum zurücksetzen von geangelten Dorschen gegoggelt, hier die Zusammenfassung, die sich gar nicht so schlecht anhört:

https://www.ti.bund.de/index.php?id=366&L=0

Ein der beiden wesentlichen Gründe, warum die geangelten Dorsche starben, war eine erhöhte Wassertemperatur,(die sicherlich in den Kontrollnetzkäfigen herrschte (siehe Bild), also der Versuchsanordnung geschuldet sein dürfte.)

Meine Meinung: 
In der Realität können sich zurückgesetzte Dorsche wieder in die kühlere Tiefe zurückziehen, also würde der Temperaturfaktor sicherlich wegfallen oder kleiner werden und die Bilanz damit noch besser werden, also deutlich unter 10% liegen. Demnach kann man das Angeln von Dorschen als ziemlich schonende Methode zum Dorschfang ansehen.
Nun darf man mal abwarten, was dieser Herr Marqcuardt in seinem Bericht daraus macht, sicherlich ist eine Verdrehung und Vermischung von Fakten und Ansichten zu erwarten.


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Nehmen wir mal an du fängst einen Dorsch im Sommer beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen. Wie lange soll der Dorsch da noch schwimmen bis er in Kaltes Wasser kommt.


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



rippi schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an du fängst einen Dorsch im Sommer beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen. Wie lange soll der Dorsch da noch schwimmen bis er in Kaltes Wasser kommt.



Nachts ist es wärmer als draußen!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Zudem isses im Flachwasser wurscht.
Das ist kein Problem beim zurücksetzen.


----------



## Ukel (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Dorsche wurden vom Kutter aus gefangen, und dieser stand wohl kaum am Strand .......vielleicht erstmal lesen, dann kommentieren


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ukel schrieb:


> Die Dorsche wurden vom Kutter aus gefangen, der Stand wohl kaum am Strand .......vielleicht erstmal lesen, dann kommentieren


Nein, das ist mir zu unpopulistisch.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nachts ist es wärmer als draußen!|rolleyes


Und wenn's regnet?

 Und was ist wenn der Kutter auf einer Sandbank gekentert ist?


----------



## gründler (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

siehe oben....



#h


----------



## Justsu (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hab mir jetzt die ganze Diskussion hier nicht durchgelesen, weiß daher nicht, ob's schon jemand anderes erwähnt hat, aber wenn ich mir die Kommentare auf der rtv-Seite dazu durchlese, wundert mich gar nichts mehr. 

Wenn der durchschnittliche Angler so argumentiert, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass die Verbände nichts auf die Reihe bekommen!

Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre, dann wär's zum totlachen!

Meine Favoriten:

1. Dem Verfasser wird Ahnungslosigkeit vorgeworfen, und gleich danach wird großmütig aufgeklärt, dass der Aal in der Saragossasee laicht

2. Tiertransporte sind viel schlimmer als Hobbyangler und Kormorane sowieso!

3. Der Aal ist gar nicht vom aussterben bedroht! Warum? Na, weil er ein Allesfresser ist!

4. Die kumerziele Befischung und die monotonisierung dragen zu seinen Unheil bei!|znaika:

und mein absolutes Highlight: 

[edit by Admin: so net, bitte]

Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders!#h

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## gründler (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166




#h


----------



## phirania (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Sorry nach 1,11 Minuten schon das große Kotzen bekommen...#q
Ich geh jetzt Angeln.#h
Mal schauen,beim richtigen Pegel werd ich,s noch mal versuchen.#c


----------



## -MW- (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

man müsste beim Programmverantwortlichen 3sat anrufen und ihn mal Fragen wie er dazu kommt für unsere Gebühren so ein Blödsinn auszustrahlen!!!#q#q Unverschämtheit...
 Ulf Marquart ist der Autor, also stormshit starten!!
 das einzelne immer meinen müssen ihre Moralansicht zu vertreten und damit tausenden anderen auf die Füße treten kann nur im verwöhnten Deutschland passieren. Fuck Wohlstandsgesellschaft!!


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Naja, es gehören immer mehrere dazu. Schliesslich muss die Idee, bzw. später der Film, auch abgenommen werden. Gerade beim Öffentlich-Rechtlichen wandert so etwas (meist sehr lange) durch viele Hände. Redakteur/Redaktion/Red.leitung/Programmverantwortliche, etc. bis es dann letztendlich über den Sender geht, gibt es i.d.R. noch diverse interne (inhaltlich & bildliche Abnahmen von Seiten der Redaktion). Von daher wird vermutlich bei den Programmverantwortlichen der Redaktion Wissen, der ein oder andere Nichtangler oder gar Tierrechtsfreund sitzen, der nicht ganz soo objektiv ist. Aber alles nur reine Vermutung,...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Justsu schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: so net, bitte]




Die Happach-Kasan, oder wat!!?????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wußte gar nicht, daß die Geschwister hat.#c


----------



## Ukel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

So Leute,

hab mir den Film jetzt angesehen, es können sich alle beruhigen, keine Hetze gegen Angler, also Blutdruck wieder runterfahren. Nichts mit Angeln verbieten, sondern manches Positive zum Angeln bzw. über Angler berichtet, aber auch ein paar kritische Punkte. Ich finde, ein ziemlich ausgewogener Bericht, der vor allem Besatzmaßnahmen punktuell beleuchtet. Und manche Dinge, die Angler bzw. Vereine durchführen, kann man durchaus von zwei Seiten einmal beleuchten. Das bisschen Kritik sollte man locker aushalten können und zum Überdenken anregen (z. B. Hechtbesatz). Prof. Arlinghaus kommt hier ausreichend zu Worte, und die NABU-Dame ist nun auch nicht wirklich schädlich für unser Angeln.
Durch diesen Bericht fühle ich mich als Angler keinesfalls
verunglimpft, sondern im Gegenteil, man kann ihn sogar dazu nutzen, um Unwissenden mitzuteilen, dass manches vielleicht schon besser gemacht wird als dort beschrieben.


----------



## Saarhunter (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Aber der Titel der Sendung war wohl ein Griff in den Klo.


----------



## Ukel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Aber der Titel der Sendung war wohl ein Griff in den Klo.



Stimmt, passt nicht, aber hat so schon für viel Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt


----------



## W-Lahn (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ukel schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> hab mir den Film jetzt angesehen, es können sich alle beruhigen, keine Hetze gegen Angler, also Blutdruck wieder runterfahren. Nichts mit Angeln verbieten, sondern manches Positive zum Angeln bzw. über Angler berichtet, aber auch ein paar kritische Punkte. Ich finde, ein ziemlich ausgewogener Bericht, der vor allem Besatzmaßnahmen punktuell beleuchtet. Und manche Dinge, die Angler bzw. Vereine durchführen, kann man durchaus von zwei Seiten einmal beleuchten. Das bisschen Kritik sollte man locker aushalten können und zum Überdenken anregen (z. B. Hechtbesatz). Prof. Arlinghaus kommt hier ausreichend zu Worte, und die NABU-Dame ist nun auch nicht wirklich schädlich für unser Angeln.
> Durch diesen Bericht fühle ich mich als Angler keinesfalls
> verunglimpft, sondern im Gegenteil, man kann ihn sogar dazu nutzen, um Unwissenden mitzuteilen, dass manches vielleicht schon besser gemacht wird als dort beschrieben.



Ich dachte die wird erst heute Abend ausgestrahlt?


----------



## Kotzi (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Sendung ist richtig gelungen. Objektiv von vielen Seite beleuchtet,
mit kompetenten Wissenschaftlern als Interviewpartnern und nicht Onkel Willi von nebenan weil der ja auch angelt. Zeigt Sachen wie sie sind, auch mit Hinweisen für uns Angler wo berechtigt Sachen nicht ganz so laufen wie es laufen könnte. 
Oder stinkt das jetzt sogar hier jemandem der von der unfehlbarkeit einer
Interessengruppe überzeugt ist die 3 Millionen Mitglieder zählt.

10 Seiten umsonst aufgeregt.


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> 10 Seiten umsonst aufgeregt.


irgendwie wusste ich es schon vorher....

(kritische sendung über angler,
das kann es nicht geben )


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

ihr seid aber fix, schon gesehen #6

ich warte bis der zirkus eröffnet wird.
http://www.rtv.de/sendungsdetails/10111600/angeln-verbieten.html

Donnerstag, 03.03.2016
20:15 bis 21:00 
3sat



also GLEICH, lechz...


----------



## Ukel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich kann gleich wenigstens ganz ruhig Mare TV sehen :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Absolut geniale, sachliche und faire Doku. Es werden haargenau die wunden Punkte der Angelfischerei genannt, ohne jedoch das Angeln oder die Angler zu verdammen. Sogar Arlinghaus hat es geschafft, mal kein dummes populistisches Zeugs zu erzählen, geht doch.#6

Trotz oder grade wegen leiser, aber berechtigter Kritik, absolute Werbung für das Angeln in Deutschland.

Der Titel ist übrigens Klasse. Es ist eine Fragestellung. Und jeder unbedarfte Zuschauer wird sie mit der Gegenfrage "Warum?" beantworten.


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich frage mich nur, wo die oft genannte "starke Angellobby" sein soll.


----------



## ritter152 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Gute Sendung!! Habe mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet .|bigeyes
Wo ich vollkommen rechtgeben muss ist dieses sinnlose übermäßige Anfüttern.


----------



## NimrodAut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Also ich find jetzt die Doku war ned so schlimm wie befürchtet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard2 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ja die Lobby könnten wir brauchen . allerdings fand ich den 3 sat Moderator etwas reißerisch. sonst fand ich die Doku besser als gedacht.  wobei nicht alle Facetten gezeigt wurden.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

ein fairer Bericht…
die Probleme des Besatzes und des Nährstoffeintrages waren absolut
gerechtfertigt! Und Wir, die Angler sind gut weggekommen.
hatte schlimmeres erwartet.
sehr gute Doku!
wie Ralle 24


----------



## pennfanatic (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wo die oft genannte "starke Angellobby" sein soll.



Die meinen wahrscheinlich die angelindustrie.
PS. An den 2500 Tonnen, die Angler dem Meer entnehmen bin ich auch mit max. 2500 Gramm beteiligt.:vik:


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

so, jetzt auch gesehn.
schließe mich ralle an: titel wäre besser "angeln, ohne wärs schlechter" oder so gewesen.

eine kritik; "angler lieben den karpfen, weil es eine  herausforderung ist, ihn zu fangen" , eine bestimmte spezi ist ganz vernarrt in den karpfen, also nicht angler an sich, und herausforderung bietet jeder fisch, speziell die am stark bejagden wie zettis u.a.
bei mir sind die gründlinge die heikelsten...

aber geilst war die abmoderation: weil wir milliardengeschäft also politisch relevant ... HALLO, FRAU DOKTOR: wenn schon nicht angeln, dann mal fersehgucki bei einem sender mit Bildungsauftrag?


ach, die dame hat da wohl unwohlsein...


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Garnicht so schlecht wie gedacht.Die Angler sind doch nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Um auf die Äußerungen der Dame zurück zu kommen... 

Sie beklagt, dass die Anglerlobby so stark sei....
Woran macht sie das fest? Welche Anglerlobby meint sie? 

Etwa die, die in allen Bereichen das Angeln in vorauseilendem Gehorsam immer stärker reglementiert - wenn nicht sogar einschränkt? |kopfkrat

Wenn ich bedenke, dass diese Sendung mit GEZ- Gebühren finanziert wurde,  kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich fand den Bericht auch fair...
Nur wie sich hier auch schon die anderen dran stören, frag ich mich auch welche "starken Angellobby" die meinen


----------



## pennfanatic (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ich fand den Bericht auch fair...
> Nur wie sich hier auch schon die anderen dran stören, frag ich mich auch welche "starken Angellobby" die meinen



Die meinen die,die daran verdienen.
Ich habe auch in vergagenen Jahren mehr als genug Geld ausgegeben


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und was ich mich gefragt habe: Wo kommen die Gesamtfangzahlen her?
Da würden nämlich die Österreicher, wenn in etwa prozentual die selbe Anzahl wie in Deutschland angelt, 20% mehr fangen.


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und was ich mich gefragt habe: Wo kommen die Gesamtfangzahlen her?
> Da würden nämlich die Österreicher, wenn in etwa prozentual die selbe Anzahl wie in Deutschland angelt, 20% mehr fangen.




Neid hätt ich bei dir NIE vermutet :m


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Jose schrieb:


> Neid hätt ich bei dir NIE vermutet :m


Auf Österreicher? Niemals!


----------



## NimrodAut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Nana was schwingt denn da gegen uns für ein Ton mit? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und ich hab's verpasst... |rolleyes
Na, dann gleich oder morgen in der Mediathek nachholen.
Auf die Sprüche mit der Lobby bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich habe auch in vergagenen Jahren mehr als genug Geld ausgegeben



Ich glaube, dass haben wir alle hier im Forum getan :q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Verpasst, nun ja|kopfkrat

Es kommt halt immer auch auf die Erwartungshaltung an.
Und ich denke die meisten von uns, haben uns schon wieder in einem schlechteren Licht gesehen.

Insofern ist die Sendung positiv rüber gekommen.


----------



## gründler (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Verpasst, nun ja|kopfkrat
> 
> Es kommt halt immer auch auf die Erwartungshaltung an.
> Und ich denke die meisten von uns, haben uns schon wieder in einem schlechteren Licht gesehen.
> ...


 
Richtig,nur die Abmoderation von Gert Scobel am ende im TV hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Anmoderation, war alles, nur nicht Objektiv und Neutral. Ich und bestimmt 95% aller Angler empfand sie als klar feindlich und negativ ein- und dargestellt. Aber das kennt man ja nicht anders von solchen Umweltmagazinen. Die Sendung selber, fand ich fair und erfrischend Sachlich.  Nur die Trulla vom NABU, hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Anmoderation, war alles, nur nicht Objektiv und Neutral...



aha.
wie unterschiedlich angler [in ihrer wahrnehmung] doch sein können...

[...] ist edit

(das arlinghausensche medienstanding hätte eine rasur allgemein erheblich pushen können :m
allein, für mich könte er "totally shaved" sein, der jung ist unten durch: hab zuviel gequirltes von ihm gelesen)


----------



## Riesenangler (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und wie soll ich deine Aussage nun verstehen?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Also im großen Ganzen war der Kurzfilm i.o., mehr war in 45 Min auch nicht einzubauen!
Leider ist die Leistung der Angler etwas zukurz gekommen und auf den Besatz auf wenige Fischarten und den primären Fang reduziert worden.
Der ungemein Finanzträchtige und aufwendige Besatz mit Lachs und Meerforelle bis in den Bereich von Westfalen hinein sowie der Nervenaufreibende Kampf mit Betreibern und Behörden bei Querverbauungen sind leider nicht bewertet worden! 

Greetz Stoni-K


----------



## Brummel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@Riesenangler,

warum sollte der " Wuschelkopf " nicht zu Wort kommen ? :q
Man kann nur gegen etwas argumentieren das sich vorher auch offen dargestellt hat...#c
Was Sie über den Karpfen gesagt hat gefiel mir zum Beispiel sehr... #h


----------



## Surf (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Fands voll ok! Der Titel war tendenziöser als der Film selbst.  


( jetzt geh ich auf Facebook in die carphunter- gruppen und amüsiere mich wie sich alle über die  Tante vom Nabu  aufregen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich habe den Bericht eben auch angesehen und finde ihn gut. 

Die Sichtweisen des Nabu sind, so wie sei hier vorgetragen werden, nachvollziehbar, ich angele aber auch nicht auf Karpfen.

Ich bin übrigens froh, das der Bericht vom öffentlich rechtlichen TV hergestellt wurde.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

DANKE, für einen eher versöhnlichen Beitrag, der versucht neutral zu bleiben und auch für Nichtangler verständlich und nett anzusehen ist.

 Am Anfand, seltener Zwischendurch und auch am Ende, konnte man durchaus eine kritische Grundeinstellung zu Anglern und Angeln heraushören.
 Der Herr ist halt Naturschützer, aber wohl kein Angler, einige Kleinigkeiten waren nicht ganz richtig und viele entscheidende Dinge hat Er gar nicht wahrgenommen.

 So zum Beispiel, das so Menschen zur Wahrnehmung von Natur kommen und nachfolgend versuchen sie zu erhalten.
 Auch Pachtgelder sind zum Erhalt wichtig, so wie auch Überwachung und persönlicher Einsatz zum Erhalt.
 Man baut Fischwege z.B nicht für Fische, man baut sie weil Angler und Fischer das einfordern.
 Gäbe es keine Angler, gäbe es viel weniger Menschen die sich mit Fischen und Gewässerschutz beschäftigen.

 Es sind einige Dinge angesprochen wurden und fast immer waren es Angler die zum Beispiel auch selbstkritisch forschten.

 Da passt dann auch die Misstrauische Unterstellung, die Angler hätten eine mächtige Lobby..
 Ja, das sollte man als Nichtangler vermuten.:q


 Aber trotzdem, war man bemüht wirklich neutral zu berichten.
 Man schaffte es sogar, beim Naturschutz zu bleiben, ohne es mit Tierschutz zu vermengen.
 In der Art des Filmes habe ich schon viele Naturschützer erlebt, distanziert kritisch und ohne viel Wissen , aber durchaus Gesprächsbereit.
 Dieses Wissen könnten wir im Gespräch liefern.

 Die letzten Filme von Anglern über das Angeln, kamen selten so versöhnlich und gesprächsbereit rüber.
 Das wurden oft Schüsse ins eigene Bein, mit Tierschutzmunition, wobei es da selten um Naturschutz ging.

 Selbst die Frau von der NABU, bemühte sich nicht als Gegner des Angelns an sich zu erscheinen.
 Wie würde sie hier benannt? "Trulla"|uhoh:

 Man muss miteinander reden um Ausgleiche zu finden, mit Beleidigungen geht das nicht.
 So ganz unrecht hat die Frau ja nicht, Karpfen sind eben manchmal heikel.
 Sehr viele Karpfen fast immer.


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich deine Aussage nun verstehen?



"du sollst" liegt mir fern.
versuchs einfach mal eigenständig.


----------



## zokker (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und was ich mich gefragt habe: Wo kommen die Gesamtfangzahlen her?


Aus Umfragen über längere Zeiträume (je 1 Jahr), von USUMA. Habe selbst 2 Mal teilgenommen. 1 Umfrage für Süß- und eine für Salzwasser. Mit Fangbüchern und allem Pi-pa-po. 

Zur Sendung: ich fand sie SUPER. Der Titel war auch gut gewählt, war ja auch mit Fragezeichen.
Für solche Sendungen zahle ich gerne GEZ.


----------



## harzsalm (3. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Als  Kritiker,hätte  man sich die NABU aussagen sparen können und  einen kompetenten Wissenschaftler wie unser Prof.aus Berlin zu diesen Thema sprechen lassen sollen!


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Surf schrieb:


> Fands voll ok! Der Titel war tendenziöser als der Film selbst...



innerhalb des üffentlich rechtlichen gwürges denke ich, musste der film-titel her. ein titel wie "angeln ist wichtig" wäre wohl als "tendenziös" und nicht vom  ÖR-bildungsauftrag gedeckt evtl. im archiv verschwunden.

halte den titel für einen feinen trick angesichts der so-la-la-intendanten.

gelungene camouflage!


----------



## phirania (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hätte schlimmer kommen können...
Wars aber Petri Dank nicht..:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich bin auch gerade durch mit Anschauen und teile viele Meinungen hier: Ein durchaus seriöser Beitrag, der sehr bemüht war, objektiv zu bleiben und auf reißerische Bilder und negative Einzelfälle verzichtete.

Dass zum Teil auch kritische Meinungen zu Wort gekommen sind, finde ich nicht schlimm, sondern das gehört zu einem ausgewogenen Gesamtbild dazu.

Ich schließe mich Bernd da an: Unterm Strich ein sehr fairer Film, bei dem beide Seiten zu Wort gekommen sind und mir zeigt, dass es nicht nur möglich, sondern auch wichtig ist, dass die moderaten Vertreter aller Seiten miteinander reden und nicht die heiligen Krieger die Meinungshoheit für sich in Anspruch nehmen.

Einer der besten Filme zu der Thematik, ich hatte schon eine Neuauflage des NDR-Filmchen befürchtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die falschen Fakten wurden schon aufgearbeitet:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/lsfv-aktuell/471-angeln-verbieten-stellungnahme-lsfv.html

Danke an den LSFV-NDS für die schnelle Bearbeitung und Veröffentlichung.

Vor allem nicht nur die Kurzdarstellung lesen, sondern auch die PDF mit dem ganzen Text
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...V_Stellungnahme_Angeln-verbieten-3Sat_web.pdf

Und für das Fazit des Verbandes, dass das	Angeln so nachhaltig und modern wie nie 	zuvor wäre und daher ein	Verbot oder Einschränkungen des Angelns nicht nur Gewässern	und der Artenvielfalt,	sondern der gesamten Gesellschaft massiv	schaden würden..

Wieder ein Beispiel mehr für den DAFV und andere LV; wie man so was macht mit solchen Stellungnahmen:
Schnell und kompetent und anglerfreundlich!


----------



## Rotbart (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich musste das Dokument glatt zweimal lesen - ich konnts einfach nicht glauben, dass das von einem Verband geschrieben worden ist.

Aber die Stellungnahme wurde ja Deutschlandweit ausgestrahlt und nicht nur in NDS, ist also wohl nur n tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Einfach vorbildlich, was unser LSFV Niedersachsen schreibt :m Darauf aufbauend müsste mal ein weiterer Film gedreht werden, der die dort geschriebenen Fakten in einem anschaulichen Beitrag untermauert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel mehr für den DAFV und andere LV; wie man so was macht mit solchen Stellungnahmen:
> Schnell und kompetent und anglerfreundlich!



Respekt und Dank (falls hier involvierte Personen mitlesen) an den NDS Verband. Die Verbände bieten viel Angriffsfläche und haben hier im Forum auch nicht den besten Ruf. Der NDS LV ist da eine Ausnahme, die immer wieder äusserst positiv auffällt.

Die Stellungnahme liesst sich gut und sie kommt unmittelbar. *So* sollte eine Interessenvertretung aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich würde gerne mehr loben (als immer nur den LSFV-NDS) - andere Landesverbände und der DAFV machens mir halt schwer bis unmöglich..

Auch daher nochmal meinen Dank an den LSFV-NDS:
SO geht das!!!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die falschen Fakten wurden schon aufgearbeitet:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/lsfv-aktuell/471-angeln-verbieten-stellungnahme-lsfv.html
> 
> Danke an den LSFV-NDS für die schnelle Bearbeitung und Veröffentlichung.
> ...



 Sehr gute, professionelle Stellungsnahmen! Endlich mal ein Verband, der seinen Job macht!


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Viele hier sind offenbar schon dankbar und erleichtert, dass die Doku nicht so bösartig war, wie "Hobby mit Widerhaken"!

Gleichwohl ist ein kritischer Blick erforderlich.

Es ist zwar schon deutlich moderater und sachlicher dargestellt, gleichwohl sind einige Punkte tendenziell geeignet unter dem Stich ein schlechtes Licht auf uns zu werfen.  

Der nds. LSFV hat die Doku bereits treffend aufgearbeitet. Ich bin immer wieder erleichtert, diesem Verband als Mitglied eines Angelvereines anzugehören!  

Ich habe mir diesmal aber extra selber einen Stichwortzettel beim Anschauen angefertigt.
Daher noch aus meiner Sicht einige zusätzliche Punkte.  
Die Wasserqualität von Seen und Flüssen wird, nach dem die Einleitung kommunaler Abwässer gestoppt ist, im Wesentlichen leider weiterhin von der Landwirtschaft beeinträchtigt. Insbesondere Gewässerschutzstreifen oder Abstände zu Gewässern werden nicht beachtet. Aktuell habe ich heute in der Zeitung auch wieder einen Bericht über die Glyphosatbelastung eines Fliessgewässers im hiesigen Umfeld in der Zeitung gelesen. 
Vogelfreunde unterlassen weiterhin nicht das Füttern der gefiederten Freunde. Durch Futterreste und Kot sammelt sich so zusätzliches Material als Grundlage für eine Überdüngung.  
Insbesondere die zunehmende Anzahl von Graugänsen ist ein weiterer Faktor der zur Überdüngung beiträgt. Diese fressen sich tagsüber mit Grünzeug voll und entlassen dieses dann verdaut des Nachts auf ihren Schlafseen ins Wasser. 
Wer einmal erlebt hat, dass solche Schwärme in der Dämmerung vom nahen Feld auf das Gewässer einfliegen, weiß was ich meine.

Selbstverständlich hat Anfüttern beim Angeln in Massen zu erfolgen, mithin so dass die Fische dieses auch auffressen.

Durch Konservierungsstoffe im Anfutter sterben Fisch- und Krötenlaich ab? Da reibt man sich verwundert die Augen! Höre ich zum ersten Mal. Das Letzte was ich dazu vernommen habe war, dass eine zunehmende UV-Lichtbelastung durch ausgedünnte Ozonschichten in Nordamerika/Kanada den Lurchen in dieser Art zusetzt. 

Insgesamt ist aber zu verzeichnen, dass die Gewässer sauberer werden. Durch die Abnahme der "Phosphat"-Fracht verändert sich die Zusammensetzung der Lebensgemeinschaften.
Am Bodensee wurde schon diskutiert, wieder Schmutzwasser einzuleiten. 

Die Darstellung in der Doku könnte damit einem allgemeinen Anfütterungsverbot Vorschub leisten, soweit uns Anglern hier ein Fehlverhalten unterstellt wird.      

Noch einige Infos. Offenbar hat sich bereits die bisherige "Hechtbesatz"-Strategie weitgehend gewandelt. Hechtbesatz wird bei den Fischzüchtern praktisch nicht mehr nachgefragt.

Setzen Angler in Naturseen Störe ein? Das mag vllt für kommerzielle Angelseen gelten. Keine Landesbehörde, dorthin sind Besatzmassnahmen zu melden, würden so etwas zulassen oder ohne Folgen dulden.  

Die Verbreitung des Welses in den Fliesswassersystemen dürfte/könnte eher der Klimaerwärmung geschuldet sein.   

Neben einer Fischereiabgabe zahlen wir auch Beiträge, die ebenfalls der Gewässererhaltung und -renaturierung etc dienen.

Ohne Besatzmassnahmen auch geschonter Fische wären diese längst aus den Gewässersytemen verschwunden. 
Lachs und Maifisch wären hier beispielsweise zu nennen. 
Wiedereinbügerungsversuche des Lachses durch Angelvereine werden trotz politischer Zusagen ad adsurdum geführt, da die Durchgängigkeit der Flusssysteme (Umbau von Staustufen, Wehren, Wasserkraftanlagen, bis auf einige Vorzeigeobjekte) ruht.

Im übrigen sieht der Angler das Gewässer nicht nur einseitig als Fläche zur Ausübung des Angelns als Sport, sondern erfährt wie jeder andere auch Erholung und Entspannung.

Zu begrüßen und hervorzuheben die Aussage der Nabu-Vertreterin: *"Den Seen geht es nicht schlechter durch Angler!"*


----------



## gründler (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Insider:

Hatta gut geschrieben....hattaaaaaaa...






Irgendwer muss ja mal Zeichen setzen.......


Danke.


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat Anfüttern beim Angeln in *Massen *zu erfolgen, mithin so dass die Fische dieses auch auffressen.




In Maßen trifft es eher.:m

Ansonsten super Beitrag.#6


----------



## Saar (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich fand die Sendung sachlich dokumentiert,also keinen Grund das Angeln zu verbieten.


----------



## ulf (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo

Mir gefiel die Sendung auch ganz gut. Besonders die Bemerkung, daß es vielleicht doch zielführender wäre auch mal größere Fische (legal) wieder zurück zu setzen, fand ich doch recht erheiternd. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Michael.S (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich wäre ja auch dafür das jeder selbst entscheidet ob er maßige Fische zurück setzt oder nicht , setzt man maßige Fische zurück ist man im Moment ja praktisch ein Krimineller , mir fehlten in dem Bericht auch die Hauptursachen für den Fischrückgang , es wird immer noch in die Nordsee verkappt , die Hollender pflügen mit ihren Grundnetzen immer noch den Meeresgrund um , die Bauern hauen jede Menge Gülle in die Gewässer und die Turbinen killen jede Menge Aale


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@ Michael S.




Wobei der Nährstoffeintrag durch Industrie / Landwirschaft nicht immer gleich mit einer Schädigung gleich zu setzten ist. Teils sind die Gewässer dermaßen nährstoffarm geworden, was sich auf am Rückgang der Bestände wieder spiegelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Respekt und Dank (falls hier involvierte Personen mitlesen) an den NDS Verband. Die Verbände bieten viel Angriffsfläche und haben hier im Forum auch nicht den besten Ruf. Der NDS LV ist da eine Ausnahme, die immer wieder äusserst positiv auffällt.
> 
> Die Stellungnahme liesst sich gut und sie kommt unmittelbar. *So* sollte eine Interessenvertretung aussehen.


 
 Vorsicht!
 Vielleicht ist das nicht so einfach.
 Wähler bekommen oft die Regierung die sie verdienen.

 Ist ja auch möglich das die Angler regional andere Vorstellungen haben was Angeln betrifft.
 Gute Verbandsarbeit entsteht sicher auch wechselwirksam mit der Basis.
 Vernünftige Grundlagen, wie Gesetze, aufgeklärte Angler und Eigenverantwortliche Aufgaben, sind sicher  Gründe die zu so einer Verbandsarbeit führten. 
 Das schaukelt sich nun gegenseitig weiter hoch.
 Das machte uns, immer mehr zu so etwas wie einer Insel.
 Das ist nicht nur der Verband, es sind die vielen Angler, Vorstandsmitglieder, Gewässerwarte, Jugendwarte, oder Ausbilder die die Grundlagen schufen.

 Aber nicht wenige Angler außerhalb, würden diesen Verband als extrem Naturschutzlastig betrachten und maulen, das sie in Niedersachsen fast gezwungen sind sich einen Verein anzuschließen.

 Ich ecke hier im Forum öfter schon mal an, warum?

 Vielleicht auch weil ich Angler aus Niedersachse bin.
 Auch Ich bin ein Kind dieser Entwicklung, seit ich mit 14 J in einen Verein eintrat.
 Noch als Jugendlicher kamen da Fischbesatz, Gewässerrenaturierung oder E-Fischen wegen der Wanderfischprojekte hinzu.
 Später beeinflusste ich dann wieder hunderte von Jugendliche oder versuchte meine (niedersächsische) Vorstellungen weit mehr als Tausend Angeleinsteigern bei den Vorbereitungslehrgängen auf den Weg zu geben.
 Einige sind nun selbst in Vorständen oder gar in wichtigeren Funktionen. 
 Alle aber, üben weiter gewissen Einfluss aus.
 Und so wie bei Mir, aber auch vielen Weiteren, schaukelt es sich gegenseitig und wechselwirksam weiter voran.
 Auf mich wirkte diese Entwicklung nun fast 35 Jahre.

 Das ist nicht nur der gute Verband, es sind die vielen einzelnen Niedersächsischen Angler die auch jeder für sich, Einfluss genommen haben und das hoffentlich auch weiter tun.
 Nur die gute Verbandsarbeit des jetzigen Verbandes zu loben, wird dem nicht gerecht. 
 Da steckt viel mehr dahinter.

 Ich denke, es fand und findet in Niedersachsen eine Entwicklung statt, die wegführte von einem Wettkampflastigen  Angel und Fischereiverband zu einem moderneren Naturschutzlastigen Angelverband führte.


 Das von so einem Verband nun andere Vorstellungen und Wünsche vertreten werden, sollte nicht verwundern.
 Es gibt sicher wenige A.Verbände die sich so verbissen für Artenschutz, Naturschutz, Fischwege oder Renaturierungen einsetzen, das sind in Niedersachsen Kernthemen.
 Da sollte es Niemanden verwundern, das da selbst der Wunsch nach Fenstermaßen offen ausgesprochen wird.
 Das ist ein Naturschutzthema auch wenn es von C&R Anglern geentert wurde.

 Bei anderen Verbänden geht es oft nur darum weiter das Angeln zu ermöglichen, da nimmt man dann auch Tierschutzkonform in Kauf jeden gefangenen maßigen Fisch zu töten.#q

 Ich denke und hoffe das es da vielen Niedersachsen da geht wie Mir und wir so eine Entwicklung bei uns nie zulassen.
 Für mich wäre das der Grund das Angeln zu beenden.

 Als Teil der Entwicklung in Niedersachsen, möchte ich den vielen Weiteren und dem Verband aber trotzdem *DANKE *sagen.


----------



## hans albers (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

yap...

zum film:
waren relevante punkte,
fand vor allem die erfassung der dorschfänge
und das zurücksetzen ,
plus die frage nach dem aalbesatz interessant.


auch die tante vom NABU
war jetzt nicht der vermeintliche Angstgegner..



die anschliessende diskussion
über den zustand der meere
war auch interessant und kompetent geführt,
aber auch sehr erschreckend und ernüchternd.

(stichwort klimawandel,müll,überfischung etc..)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> *"Den Seen geht es nicht schlechter durch Angler!"*



Das fand ich eine starke Aussage der Nabu-Vertreterin und ist in meinen Augen ein Schlag ins Gesicht der radikalen Tierrechtler.

Bei allen inhaltlichen Mängeln und diskussionswürdigen Darstellungen hat der Film für mich eine gute Botschaft: Angeln und Naturschutz sind keine Gegensätze, Angler und Naturschützer keine Gegner, wenn sie bereit sind, vernünftig miteinander zu reden und Kompromisse zu schließen.

Letztendlich wandelt sich ja auch ein wenig das Interesse der Angler, viele legen viel mehr Wert auf Artenvielfalt, schöne Gewässer und gute Bestände - weil der Erholungs- und Erlebniswert wichtiger geworden ist, als die Anzahl der Kilos in der Kühltruhe. 
Ein gesundes Gewässer, mit einem guten, vielfältigen Artenbestand ist also im gemeinsamen Interesse von Anglern und Naturschützern - wenn dann die Tierrechtler weniger Gehör finden, umso besser! :m

Diese Bambi-Taliban durften nämlich in dem Beitrag vernünftig ihre Meinung vertreten. Nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Relgna (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mehr loben (als immer nur den LSFV-NDS) - andere Landesverbände und der DAFV machens mir halt schwer bis unmöglich..
> 
> Auch daher nochmal meinen Dank an den LSFV-NDS:
> SO geht das!!!!!





Hi hi hi das ist ja eigentlich denen auch egal ob du Lop oder Schelte für sie übrig hast.
Ich denke jetzt unabhänger der Sportart das die Verbände ihre Arbeit tun, ob das allen gefällt oder nicht, erreicht haben sie allemal etwas für die Ausübung der verschiedenen Hobbys.
Ich habe schon verschiedene Hobbys ausgeübt und gescholten wurde überall (gebracht hats wenig).
Die Verbände sind halt hier und da gezwungen Kompromisse einzugehen und das erfordert politisches, diplomatisches Geschickt und es geht alles nicht von heut auf morgen.

Ich fand die Sendung gut und spiegelte viele Gedanken die ich mir schon gemacht hatte wieder.
Ich denke gerade das das Fütter an den Seen schon eingeschränkt werden könnte und solche Aktionen wären von einer Sek. zur anderen machbar.
Ich würde auch nicht soviel Geld in Arten stecken die so oder so nicht erhalten werden können weil der Lebensraum einfach nicht mehr da ist und wenn dann muss man da konsequenter ran und das Tier unter Schutz stellen.
Interssant waren für mich auch mal die Zahlen über die Anzahl von Anglern, Entnahme usw.c ..., doch sehr interessanter Beitrag der eigentlich das wiederspiegelte wie es ist.


----------



## Purist (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Bei allen inhaltlichen Mängeln und diskussionswürdigen Darstellungen hat der Film für mich eine gute Botschaft: Angeln und Naturschutz sind keine Gegensätze, Angler und Naturschützer keine Gegner, wenn sie bereit sind, vernünftig miteinander zu reden und Kompromisse zu schließen.



Das war schon immer so, auch wenn das manche nicht wahrhaben wollen. In einem toten Gewässer angelt's sich nun einmal schlecht.  

Zu der Sendung: Die war genauso wie ich erwartet habe, provokanter Titel, aber guter Inhalt. Wer wollte, konnte das schon zuvor erkennen, schließlich wurden all die Themen benannt, die nun gar nichts mit den Punkten derer zu tun haben, die das Angeln wirklich verbieten wollen. 
Auch ein simpler Abgleich mit Arlinghauspublikationen hätte dazu ausgereicht, aber lieber Drama und Skandal daraus basteln. Das ist genau die gleiche Masche, die "Tierrechtler" und andere Sender benutzen, um Zuschauer zu gewinnen.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Diese *Bambi-Taliban* durften nämlich in dem Beitrag vernünftig ihre Meinung vertreten. Nämlich gar nicht.


 
 Der Vergleich ist gut, Tierschutz ist ja auch so etwas wie eine Glaubensfrage.
 Eine Sache des Bauchgefühls, aber nicht der Notwendigkeit.

 Es sind extremistische Gläubige die auch Anderen Ihren Glauben aufzwingen wollen.
 Stumpfsinnig verfolgen sie Ihr Tierschutzziel, selbst wenn er Andere wichtigere Dinge wie Naturschutz gefährdet.

 Wie bei den Taliban ist es eben ungleich einfach einige Verse auswendig zu lernen. 
 In unserem Fall halt das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wurde mich intrressieren wie Dia an die zahlen gekommen sind. 2500 Tonnen sollen die Angler dem Meer entnommen haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass die irgendwo gemessen worden sind. Meine fange hielten sich immer in grenzen. Bin auch nicht so auf Masse.
Ein paar schöne dorsche und ansonsten das ganze geniessen. Das Meer, die fahrt und die Kollegen an Bord.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Fangzahlen wurden vom Thünen Institut erhoben und zwar unter freiwilliger Beteiligung sehr vieler Angler die ganz brav Fangbücher geführt und eingereicht haben.

Ich wette sofort einen Kasten Bier darauf, dass die Entnahme z.B. von Ostseelachsen durch deutsche Angler erheblich höher ausfällt als die der deutschen Berufsfischer.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Fangzahlen wurden vom Thünen Institut erhoben und zwar unter freiwilliger Beteiligung sehr vieler Angler die ganz brav Fangbücher geführt und eingereicht haben.
> 
> Ich wette sofort einen Kasten Bier darauf, dass die Entnahme z.B. von Ostseelachsen durch deutsche Angler erheblich höher ausfällt als die der deutschen Berufsfischer.



Naja 2500 Tonnen erscheinen mir doch sehr viel. Ein Netz von einem fangschiff enthält doch mehr, als ein kutter in einem Jahr fängt


----------



## BERND2000 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja 2500 Tonnen erscheinen mir doch sehr viel. Ein Netz von einem fangschiff enthält doch mehr, als ein kutter in einem Jahr fängt


 
 Einst hatte Deutschland eine große Flotte dieser großen Fangschiffe, an die Du wohl denkst.
 Kennst Du noch welche ?
 Es gibt diese deutsche Hochseefischereiflotte nicht mehr.

 Vor der Küste fischen sie auch nur noch vom Kutter.
Im Deutschen Bereich würden sich diese großen Schiffe auch kaum lohnen, außer für Gammelfisch oder auch mal Hering.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Zitat aus dem LV-Bericht: "Denn, allein aus den Häfen Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn starten jährlich rund 70.000 Angler eine Bootstour zum Dorschangeln."

Das sind die Zahlen aus nur zwei Häfen, dazu kommen noch die vielen anderen Kutter-Häfen, ich halte daher die Fangmenge für etwas hoch, aber nicht für unrealistisch.

Aber im LV-Bericht steht eben auch die andere Seite der Medaille: Der wichtige wirtschaftliche Faktor durch die Angler, die nämlich in der Region auch futtern, schlafen und sonst noch Geld ausgeben und für den Tourismus vor Ort eine wichtige Rolle spielen.

Hier zeigt sich doch wieder: Naturschutz ist wichtig, damit auch in 10 Jahren noch Dorsche gefangen werden können (und die Menschen vor Ort direkt und indirekt davon leben können), aber Naturschutz darf auch nicht gegen die Menschen gehen, deren Existenz von der Natur abhängt. Hier sind eben Lösungen gefragt, die den Dorschen und den Menschen (Anglern und Eineimischen) zu Gute kommen


----------



## hans albers (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

moin

ich halte die mengen in dem bericht für nicht zu hoch,
sondern nahe an der realität.

wenn ich so manche anglerkollegen sehe,
die haben den begriff "maßhalten"
noch nie gehört... 

aber schimpfen auf die berufsfischer , 
was das zeug hält.  |bigeyes


----------



## Franz_16 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ja, hätte schlimmer kommen können. 

Was mir nicht gefallen hat war, dass man Behauptungen ohne Belege verbreitet hat. Ab Minute 11.30

1. Die 24.000 Tonnen Futtermittel die in die Seen geworfen werdem um Fische zu fangen: Woher stammt diese Zahl? Welches Futter soll das sein?

2. Fisch- und Amphibienlaich stirbt ab durch Konservierungsstoffe? Welche Konservierungsstoffe sollen das sein? Welche Konservierungsstoffe sind in welchen Futtermitteln überhaupt enthalten?

Wenn man diese 2 Fragen genauer beleuchtet, dann kann man das so sicher nicht stehen lassen. 

3. "An dieser Stelle des Brandenburger Sees wird oft geangelt, das Köderfutter hat hier Algen wachsen lassen" - Woran wird ersichtlich, dass das am "Köderfutter" lag? 

Die ausführliche Stellungnahme des LSFV Niedersachsen ist wirklich fundiert, und greift auch das Thema Anfüttern völlig treffend auf.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 2. Fisch- und Amphibienlaich stirbt ab durch Konservierungsstoffe? Welche Konservierungsstoffe sollen das sein? Welche Konservierungsstoffe sind in welchen Futtermitteln überhaupt enthalten?


 
Moin

Sollte dazu was kommen,wird es eine Wissenschaftliche Untersuchung etc..bezw.möchten wir dafür fundierte beweise (kann hier dazu nicht so schreiben).

Hatten das thema gerade eben mit mehreren Leuten auf'n tisch.

lg


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

irgendwie ists ja richtig und andererseits auch irgendwie verpeilt, den bericht jetzt auf "unebenheiten auf dem maikäferflügel" auseinander zu pflücken und letztlich unter "noch so ein inkompetenter beitrag" abzulegen.

wird dem bericht nicht gerecht.

erklärt mir lieber die sibyllinische aussage des lsv-nds:
"_3) Anfüttern ist per se nicht schädlich!
Es ist vielmehr ein wichtiges Hegeinstrument mit dem entscheidenden Nebeneffekt einer Nährstoffentnahme aus dem Gewässer."_

kapier ich nicht: 
ich schmeiss zeug rein und bewirke nährstoffentnahme?

klingt für mich arg krude

es sei denn, die sehen karpfen als nährstoff, wird ja aber eher nicht entnommen, ist aber ne andere baustelle


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Angler entnehmen in der Gesamtheit mehr Fisch als sie Nährstoffe über Futter reinbringen (u. a. durch den Einsatz von Futter).

War auch schon in der "Teichfledermausstellungnahme" mit Quellennachweisen genauer aufgeführt.


PS:
Solange die ganzen von den spendensammelnden Schützerindistrie vogelgeschützten Gänse in Massen (Gänsezug), die Kormorane mit ihrer agressiven, Baum- und Pflanzenschädigenden Kacke und die gefütterten Enten und Schwäne die Gewässer mit Dünger (Vogel******** = Guano) vollkacken, sollen die sich trauen, an Angler und deren Futter zu gehen...........


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

ich trau mich, Thomas, dann ist ja C&R richtig kontraproduktiv



duck&wech :m


----------



## Mike-B. (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich bewundere die Niedersachsen für Ihren Landesverband! Die Jungs sind echt gut! Schade das unsere Westfalen nicht so weit sind! Wenn die so ticken würden wir die Niedersachsen wären wir auch nicht ausgetreten! Leider klammern die sich immer noch an die Fehlgeburt DAFV!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> ich trau mich, Thomas, dann ist ja C&R richtig kontraproduktiv


nö, ist da ja eingerechnet bei den Erhebungen, da nirgends flächendeckend und komplett.

Vorschlag an die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie:
Pro 500 Gramm eingespartes Futter 1 Kormoran nachweisbar umnieten auf Schützerkosten - dann kann man mal (anfangen) drüber zu reden..

Vorher wünsch ich dem Schützerp.... den Naturdünger ihrer Vögel in ihre Büros..



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Ich bewundere die Niedersachsen für Ihren Landesverband! Die Jungs sind echt gut! Schade das unsere Westfalen nicht so weit sind! Wenn die so ticken würden wir die Niedersachsen wären wir auch nicht ausgetreten! Leider klammern die sich immer noch an die Fehlgeburt DAFV!


#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Ich bewundere die Niedersachsen für Ihren Landesverband! Die Jungs sind echt gut! Schade das unsere Westfalen nicht so weit sind! Wenn die so ticken würden wir die Niedersachsen wären wir auch nicht ausgetreten! Leider klammern die sich immer noch an die Fehlgeburt DAFV!


 
Man brauch uns nicht bewundern,*jeder LV kann/könnte das.*
Man muss es nur wollen und man muss leute haben die nicht mit nen brett vor der Stirn rumrennen.

Es liegt wie Bernd schon sagte nicht an einem sondern an vielen und je mehr man zusammen arbeitet Positiv für Angler alle zusammen ohne Grabenkriege und co.würden wir De.weit ganz anders darstehen wie jetzt.

Aber es rührt sich langsam und das ist gut so,es muss nur noch verstanden werden das wir nur gemeinsam Stark sind.

Jeder einzelne von uns muss erkennen was möglich ist wenn man nur will.

Und nicht alles verlässt sich jetzt auf die Westlichen-Nordköppe.... |rolleyes Es liegt nicht allein an NDS und an Werner K. und anhang,es liegt in unsere aller händen.   

#h


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

zu #*172*

ich könnte ja jetzt nach der valenz der daten fragen...


mach ich aber nicht, weil das sowieso mal so und mal anders ist und eigentlich immer nur passt wenns der denke entspricht.

du weisst ja, ich hab ja mal ... und seitdem trau ich keiner statistik mehr.


die grundsätzliche aussage des berichts relativiert sich eben nicht an irgendwelchen statistiken sondern kehrt den (ÖR-konformen) provokativen titel in die die willkommene aussage: "*Angeln verbieten?" --NÖÖ!!!

*ich seh aller ungenauigkeiten zum trotz den bericht als nen hellen streifen am horizont


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Jose schrieb:


> zu #*172*
> 
> ich könnte ja jetzt nach der valenz der daten fragen...


Kannste, weil das auf verschiedenen, auch internationalen Studien beruht.
Wie gesagt, siehe Teichfledermausstellungnahme..


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt, siehe Teichfledermausstellungnahme..



hilf mich, schbädsle, wo find ich das?


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Mir gefällt an der NDS-Stellungnahme nicht nur der Inhalt, sondern die Schnelligkeit.

Nach den Erfahrungen mit der unsäglichen NDR-Doku haben sich die Fachleute wohl gemeinsam abends vor die Glotze gesetzt, protokolliert, recherchiert, verfasst und morgens war das Ding in der Öffentlichkeit.

DAS nenn ich Engagement! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@ Jose:
http://lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/A...osition_teichfledermaus_nienburger-marsch.pdf



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt an der NDS-Stellungnahme nicht nur der Inhalt, sondern die Schnelligkeit.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen mit der unsäglichen NDR-Doku haben sich die Fachleute wohl gemeinsam abends vor die Glotze gesetzt, protokolliert, recherchiert, verfasst und morgens war das Ding in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> DAS nenn ich Engagement! #6


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt an der NDS-Stellungnahme nicht nur der Inhalt, sondern die Schnelligkeit...



ja, ist toll. frag mich aber ob die ohne mitlesen im AB das überhaupt mitgekriegt hätten :m


----------



## gründler (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen mit der unsäglichen NDR-Doku haben sich die Fachleute wohl gemeinsam abends vor die Glotze gesetzt, protokolliert, recherchiert, verfasst und morgens war das Ding in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> DAS nenn ich Engagement! #6


 



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, ist toll. frag mich aber ob die ohne mitlesen im AB das überhaupt mitgekriegt hätten :m


Hier mitlesen würde ja nur unterstreichen, dass sie gut sind und wissen was sie tun..
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

bescheiden du bist...

unterstriche ja auch noch was anderes #6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo miteinander

ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich diesen Thread nur überflogen (und damit nicht gewissenhaft gelesen) habe. Aber von einer gemeinsamen Stellungnahme habe ich dabei noch nichts gefunden: 

Schaut mal:
http://lfvbayern.de/der-verband/aktuelles/angeln-verbieten-freizeitangler-und-naturschutz-1247.html

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Schau an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wenn die Bayern das jetzt mit übernehmen von den Niedersachsen, beweisen sie damit, dass sie ausser Abknüppelgebot doch noch was können......

Sind ja auch beide ausserhalb des DAFV, der zum Thema wie üblich nix bringt (ist ja kein Casting, keine Wasserkraft, kein Kormoran - da gings ja "nur" um Angeln und Angler..)


----------



## Darket (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich finde ja, dass diese Stellungnahme aus Bayern durchaus Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Hier wird ja meist - und zwar nicht zu Unrecht wie ich betonen möchte - oft die verbale Holzkeule gegen die Verbände (nicht zuletzt auch den bayrischen LV) geschwungen. Dieser Text ist allerdings ja mal ein fachlich fundiertes Plädoyer für Angler. Ok, seine Reichweite mag beschränkt sein und ein klein bißchen verlogen in Hinblick auf das Zurücksetzen großer Fische als lobenswerte gelebte anglerische Praxis auch, v.a. wenn das ganze aus Bayern kommt. Aber abseits davon hat man da eine ausführliche Stellungnahme verfasst deren Inhalt ich doch für sehr lobenswert halte. Sowas häufiger in großem Stil und über ein paar mehr Kanäle als die eigene Homepage und die Kritik an der Verbandsarbeit würde doch deutlich leiser werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Nicht Stellungnahme "aus Bayern".

Die Bayern haben nix "verfasst".....

Die ist aus Niedersachsen vom LSFV-NDS (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...V_Stellungnahme_Angeln-verbieten-3Sat_web.pdf) im Original erarbeitet, Bayern hat die nur übernommen.

Die haben da nicht mitgearbeitet, sondern das nur mit weiterverbreitet.

So wie wir auch....

Bloss dass wir nicht, wie die Bayern, von "gemeinsamer Stellungnahme" sprechen..

Sondern das Lob dafür den Autoren (LSFV-NDS) gönnen!


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Du hast wohl eine ausgeprägte Abneigung gegen Bayern, Thomas. Aber immerhin zeigen sie sich auf diese Art solidarisch. Und ja, ich komme auch aus Bayern aber ich habe selbst etwas gegen diese gewisse Neigung zu Mauscheleien in diesen Bundesland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich *lobe* die Weiterverbreitung* durch die Bayern AUSDRÜCKLICH!!!*

Haben wir ja auch gemacht, das gleich weiterverbreitet.........


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die falschen Fakten wurden schon aufgearbeitet:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/lsfv-aktuell/471-angeln-verbieten-stellungnahme-lsfv.html
> 
> Danke an den LSFV-NDS für die schnelle Bearbeitung und Veröffentlichung.
> ...



Wir haben aber trotzdem nicht den Eindruck erweckt (habe ja nicht behauptet, das wäre Absicht von den Bayern, vielleicht nur "ungeschickt" formuliert...................................:g), als hätten wir daran mitgearbeitet..

*Mein größtes Lob gilt daher immer noch den Autoren der Stellungnahme vom LDFV-NDS.....*


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Find ich auch in Ordnung und ist auch recht so. Nur muss man in diesen Zeiten froh sein, über sämtlichen Mitwind der geboten wird. Selbst wenn er zugegeben etwas selbstgerecht daher kommt.
 Abgesehen davon, bewundere auch ich die Arbeit der Niedersachsen und bin ihnen sehr dankbar. Einen besseren Vorreiter könnte ich mir derzeit nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

SODELE und nun:
*SORRY an die Bayern!!*
(könnt ja selber lesen, die zwei Stellungnahmen, mal sehen. ob ihr die kleinen Unterschiede auch findet)

Sie haben tatsächlich ein ganz kleines bisschen was selber geleistet und den Text der Niedersachsen noch gaaaanz leicht abgeändert.

Dass die Bayern nun die angelliberale Einstellung der Niedersachsen in ihrem Text nach den bisherigen Fehlleistungen (Abknüppelgebot etc.) nicht nur übernehmen, sondern auch offensiv vertreten, *IST NICHT HOCH GENUG ZU LOBEN UND ZU WERTEN!!!!*

*DANKE BAYERN!!*

Es zeigt, dass doch was gehen kann..

*Daher nochmal Dank an die Niedersachsen für die Stellungnahme und Dank an die Bayern für das leicht überarbeitete Übernehmen und vertreten dieser anglerfreundlichen Position aus Niedersachsen!!!!*


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Was machen eigentlich die Schwaben?
 Schon gut, Thomas  genug Honig im Bart ;-)


----------



## Darket (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ah ok, sehe ich auch grade, habe nicht aufmerksam gelesen, aller Ruhm nach NDS |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

offtopic an:


PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Schwaben?


Heer bloss uff:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
offtopic aus


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Schon gut  hast ja recht. Bin ja froh, dass es so ist wie es grad ist. Naja...fast...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Nun bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich VIELE weitere Landesverbände anschliessen und ebenfalls so angelliberal veröffentlichen, das übernehmen oder überarbeiten und so offensiv vertreten wie die Niedersachsen und nun auch die Bayern!

JETZT können sie Gesicht zeigen!!

Und nicht so anglerfeindlich weitermachen wie der DAFV und seine Unterstützer!

Venceremos!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Allerdings, quasi ein Domino-Effekt. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass dieser zieht. Aber wenn sogar sogar schon die Bayern... hüstel... 
 In sofern stimmt das schon mit den vermeintlichen Klischee, glaub ich.


----------



## Hezaru (4. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Stellungname von NDS ist in diesem Zeitfenster und dieser fundierten Qualitat absolut Beeindruckend.|bigeyes
Bayern hat sich angehängt und weiter verbreitet. Ist OK und zeigt das auch Zusammenarbeit von LVs eine Alternative zu einem toten BV sein kann.
Die NaBu Dame war ganz OK bis auf ein paar komische Aussagen. Mit solchen Personen kann man schon reden und sich absprechen. Unser LV Bayern hat mit dem NaBu auch schon gemeinsame Aktionen gemacht.
Der Beitrag mit den Quappen war natürlich eins meiner Lieblingsthemen. Bei uns im Verein machen wir viel für Naturschutz, Frösche Kröten und Molche. Aber es wird öffentlich schlecht verkauft. Da steht nie was in der Zeitung.
Ich nehme schon mal an das solche Stellungnamen wie die von NDS mit den entsprechenden Studien ein erhebliches Gewicht bei Behörden haben, wenn se den entsprechend vertreten werden.


----------



## harzsalm (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wir sind  die Niedersachsen,Sturmfest und erdverwachsen!


----------



## Hezaru (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

In der Doku wurde ja angesprochen ob das Zurücksetzen der
grossen Laichfische (Dorsch) sinnvoll ist mit Ja beantwortet.
Läst sich 1:1 aufs Inland übertragen.

Bei uns machense Hilfsprogramme für Nasen und Rutten, Schonmass 30 cm. Rutten kann ich in einem Jahr auf 30 cm bringen, Nasen in 2 Jahren. 
Laut Avig Abknüppelpflicht.
In unserer LV Bayern-Zeitschrift ist ein Artikel: Zürücksetzen von Fischen-Durchbruch in Sicht? Autor S. Hanfland
Er spricht auch für ein Zurücksetzen gefährdeter Arten über dem Schonmass.
Und vom BV kommt nix? Schreddern|krach:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon deutlich moderater und sachlicher dargestellt, gleichwohl sind einige Punkte tendenziell geeignet unter dem Stich ein schlechtes Licht auf uns zu werfen.
> 
> Stimmt nicht ganz. Besser ausgedrückt: Es wirft ein Licht in unsere dunklen Ecken.|rolleyes
> 
> ...





hans albers schrieb:


> auch die tante vom NABU
> war jetzt nicht der vermeintliche Angstgegner..



Die "Tante vom NABU" war eine, die sich draußen aktiv mit der Natur beschäftigt. Dass der NABU als Institution eine Spendensammler-Mafia ist, dafür können die Leute, die die richtige Arbeit machen, nix. Ich habe immer wieder betont, dass man mit vielen Natur- und auch Tierschützern durchaus konstruktiv diskutieren und zusammenarbeiten kann, sofern es die Basis betrifft. Das Greuel beginnt meist auf der Funktionärsebene, nicht nur bei den Anglern. 
In so fern deckt sich das vollkommen richtige, sachlich und fachlich hochqualifizierte Auftreten der "NABU-Tante" mit meinen Erfahrungen.




Jose schrieb:


> erklärt mir lieber die sibyllinische aussage des lsv-nds:
> "_3) Anfüttern ist per se nicht schädlich!
> Es ist vielmehr ein wichtiges Hegeinstrument mit dem entscheidenden Nebeneffekt einer Nährstoffentnahme aus dem Gewässer."_
> 
> ...



Klingt nicht nur so, ist es auch. Die, welche das meiste Futter einbringen sind meist auch die, die am wenigsten entnehmen. 
Kann man aber mathematisch auflösen. Ich schmeiße 10 Kg Biomasse rein und hole 2 Kg wieder raus. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt an der NDS-Stellungnahme nicht nur der Inhalt, sondern die Schnelligkeit.
> 
> Nach den Erfahrungen mit der unsäglichen NDR-Doku haben sich die Fachleute wohl gemeinsam abends vor die Glotze gesetzt, protokolliert, recherchiert, verfasst und morgens war das Ding in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> DAS nenn ich Engagement! #6



Absolut richtig. #6



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich diesen Thread nur überflogen (und damit nicht gewissenhaft gelesen) habe. Aber von einer gemeinsamen Stellungnahme habe ich dabei noch nichts gefunden:
> 
> ...



Naja, immerhin haben sie was (ab)geschrieben. Dass sich die Bayern für das Zurücksetzen von Laichdorschen aussprechen, kann man sicher auf die Bemühungen zur Sicherung des Bayerischen Dorschbestandes zurückführen.

Da sie dennoch dem Angler nicht die Entscheidung überlassen, welchen Fisch er entnimmt, bleibt es bei einer Abknüppelpflicht. Also nix wirklich positives, nur schwache Lippenbekenntnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ralle will immer noch alles auf einmal, der alte Revoluzzer ...
;-)))))

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ein Verband mal wenigstens in die richtige, statt wie bisher immer in die falsche Richtung zuckt ;-)))

Und dass das gerade von den bisher eher als verstockt und anglerfeindlich bekannten Bayern kommt, die immer die Bewirtschafter und Züchter und nicht die Angler und das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt stellten, indem sie die Argumentation von den Niedersachsen übernahmen (das positive Ausnahmebeispiel), ist für mich schon bemerkens- und lobenswert.


Vor allem, weil sie auch den letzten Satz mit übernommen haben, dass nämlich als Fazit das Angeln so nachhaltig und modern wie nie zuvor wäre.
Und ein Verbot oder Einschränkungen des Angelns nicht nur den Gewässern und der Artenvielfalt schaden würden, sondern massiv der gesamten Gesellschaft.


Von daher mal sehen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich VIELE weitere Landesverbände anschliessen und ebenfalls so angelliberal veröffentlichen, das übernehmen oder überarbeiten und so offensiv vertreten wie die Niedersachsen und nun auch die Bayern!
> 
> JETZT können sie Gesicht zeigen!!
> 
> ...


----------



## asa2012 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Stellungnahme des niedersächsischen Verbandes zu der Neuausweisung von Landschaftsschutzgebieten - das ist die Sache mit den "Teichfledermäusen" - ist vom 18. Januar und stellt nach meinem Leseverständnis sehr klar die Schutz-Aktivitäten der Angler heraus. 
Gibt es schon weitere Ergebnisse dazu?

Leider ist mir der 3-sat Beitrag entgangen, so daß ich bislang nur die Beiträge in diesem Board verfolgen konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ist hier zwar OT, aber zu Deiner Info:
Nächste Woche ist zu dem Thema die Kreistagssitzung.

Wenn ich was erfahre, erfahrts ihr hier eh auch..


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



asa2012 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir der 3-sat Beitrag entgangen, so daß ich bislang nur die Beiträge in diesem Board verfolgen konnte.



Der Beitrag ist auch online abrufbar, kannst dir also nochmal in Ruhe anschauen:
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166


----------



## flor61 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Moinsen,

was ist hier eigentlich los?

Der Thread wurde ja von Thomas in einer Art und Weise gestartet, daß er positive Gedanken zu einem bis dato nicht gesendeten Beitrag nicht zuläßt. Schade

Ich fand den 3SAT-Beitrag absolut gut gemacht, wobei der wissenschaftliche Ansatz immer im Vordergrund stand. Auch wurde darauf verwiesen, daß wir Angler eine starke Lobby darstellen, was ja hier nur belächelt wird. So ist nun mal das Leben, Interessen gegen Interessen.

Aber durch gegenseitige Beschimpfungen und Mißachtungen wie hier im Forum wird es keine Lösung geben. Da sind wir Angler nicht besser als der NABU.

Und wer Wissenschaftler beschimpft, die ihre Erkenntnisse auf rein wissenschaftlicher Grundlage erringen und diese auch veröffentlichen, der ist in meinen Augen der größte Schwachkopf und stellt die Gruppe dar, die an einer gemeinsamen Lösung überhaupt kein Interesse hat.

Achja, der Karpfen. Er ist und bleibt ein nichtheimisches Wasserschwein, das Umsätze in Millionenhöhe generiert und am Ende nur Schaden anrichtet. In Teichen bzw. geschlossenen Gewässern ist er aus meiner Sicht o.K., aber ansonsten sollte man ihn "auslaufen" lassen.

Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Achja, der Karpfen. Er ist und bleibt ein nichtheimisches Wasserschwein, das Umsätze in Millionenhöhe generiert und am Ende nur Schaden anrichtet. In Teichen bzw. geschlossenen Gewässern ist er aus meiner Sicht o.K., aber ansonsten sollte man ihn "auslaufen" lassen.



Es gibt zum Thema Karpfen lt. der Veröffentlichung des LSFV NDS eine internationale Vergleichsstudie aus 373 Untersuchungen. Diese kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass negative Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer erst ab einer Bestandsdichte des Karpfens von 200kg/ha einsetzen. Weiterhin wird erwähnt, dass Knochenfunde darauf schließen lassen, dass es den Karpfen hier schon vor der letzten Eiszeit gab.

Der LSFV NDS hat einige Punkte aus dem Beitrag aufgefasst und richtig gestellt - einfach mal durchlesen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...V_Stellungnahme_Angeln-verbieten-3Sat_web.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Zum Ende des Films hin musste ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln.
Aussage der NABu- Dame..sinngemäß: "Es ist bedauerlich, dass die Angler mehrheitlich auf Ertrag aus sind."

Tja, Scheiss Tierschutzgesetz und falsche Erziehung der Angler hin zu Nahrungserwerb..in Deutschland.


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@ralle24

danke ,gut geschrieben ,
und zum thema dieses threads
passend.

das vorher erst zehn seiten 
(mehr oder weniger) sich über die
"anglerfeindliche sendung" aufgeregt
wurde, zeigt auch ein verständisproblem,
sobald nur ein fünkchen kritik aufkommt.


wobei man sich über den titel natürlich streiten kann..


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,

in vielen Gewässern bilden Karpfen aber im Gegensatz zu Schleien und Weißfischen keine selbsterhaltenten Bestände, weil der Lebensraum nicht für sie "passt". 

Ich denke auch, dass nicht jedes Gewässer auf Teufel komm raus mit Satzkarpfen zugeschüttet werden muss, nur damit die Angler jederzeit ihren "Brotfisch" fangen können.

Was in geschlossenen Angelteichen passiert ficht mich dabei nicht an, aber in offenen Gewässern wünsche ich mir oft etwas mehr Weitblick.

Leider gibt es genug Bewirtschafter, die sich um Ökologie und Nachhaltigkeit weniger Gedanken machen, als über die Wünsche ihrer "Kundschaft".

Pervers wirds dann, wenn sich einzelne Spezialisten über durchdachte Bewirtschaftungsrichtlinien hinwegsetzen und ohne Genehmigung unerwünschte Fische einsetzen.  

Bei uns werden mittlerweilen sogar in Flüssen mit Bachforellen/Äschen(rest)bestand plötzlich Waller gefangen. Und trotz Besatzverbot tauchen auch immer wieder Regenbogenforellen auf.

Da bin ich schon am Zweifeln, ob das am Klimawandel liegt.


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in vielen Gewässern bilden Karpfen aber im Gegensatz zu Schleien und Weißfischen keine selbsterhaltenten Bestände, weil der Lebensraum nicht für sie "passt".
> 
> ...




Mal etwas zu dieser Schimpfe bezüglich Besatz.
Es gibt für viele Seen vom verpächter oftmals auch ein komplettes Besatzverbot.
Was dies nun mit hege etc. zu tun hat...will ich gar nicht diskuteren.
Fakt ist nun mal das manche Pächter Besatz über Angelvereine komplett verbieten und diesen selber nur alle 20 Jahre (kurz übertrieben) selber durchführen.
Kostet ja Geld.
Bei einem Anngelverein welcher mehrer tausend Euro für die Langzeitpacht ausgibt, Gewässer generell knapp sind...die Mitglieder aber auch mal Fisch angeln wollen...

Den Rest kann sich jeder selber weiter zusammen dichten.

Manchmal muss man halt Regeln überschreiten..

Und an ein paar Regebogenforellen stirbt kein Gewässer. Diese werden oftmals sofort heraus gefangen, sterben unmittelbar oder werden von anderen Fischen gefressen.
und wenn dann mal ne Handvoll 1 oder 2 jahre überleben....peng


----------



## GeorgeB (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Da bin ich schon am Zweifeln, ob das am Klimawandel liegt.



Der sogenannte Klimawandel, eine bislang noch absolut im Rahmen liegende Warmphase, muss immer dann herhalten, wenn es an einer schlüssigen Erklärung mangelt. 

Die in den letzten 30 Jahren gemeinhin enorm verbesserte Wasserqualität dürfte bei der Ausbreitung von Fischarten, die ohnehin immer mal wieder kommen und gehen, eine sehr viel entscheidendere Rolle spielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei einem Anngelverein welcher mehrer tausend Euro für die Langzeitpacht ausgibt, Gewässer generell knapp sind...die Mitglieder aber auch mal Fisch angeln wollen...



Zudem muss man nicht jede Pfütze "nachhaltig" bewirtschaften (im Sinne der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie: Keine Fische - keine Angler..)..

Baggerseen etc. mit Attraktionsbesatz, um sensiblere Gewässer, (Fliessgewässer, große Seen(ketten) etc.) vom Druck zu entlasten.

Aber da müssten sowohl die abnickenden, naturschützenden Angelfischerverbände wie auch die der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie über ihren Schatten springen und mal anfangen, etwas weiter zu denken.

Dankenswerterweise hat ja der LSFV-NDS (und in Weiterveröffentlichung die Bayern) klar den Nachweis erbracht, dass dieses ganze Naturschutzgeblubber in der Sendung bez. Futter, Besatz etc. sich nicht so einfach wissenschaftlich halten lässt..

Dafür meinen Dank an den LSFV-NDS und den LFV-Bayern.

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich VIELE weitere Landesverbände anschliessen und ebenfalls so angelliberal veröffentlichen, das übernehmen oder überarbeiten und so offensiv vertreten wie die Niedersachsen und nun auch die Bayern!
> 
> JETZT können sie Gesicht zeigen!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Klimawandel, eine bislang noch absolut im Rahmen liegende Warmphase, muss immer dann herhalten, wenn es an einer schlüssigen Erklärung mangelt.
> 
> Die in den letzten 30 Jahren gemeinhin enorm verbesserte Wasserqualität dürfte bei der Ausbreitung von Fischarten, die ohnehin immer mal wieder kommen und gehen, eine sehr viel entscheidendere Rolle spielen.



Im Rahmen ist der aktuelle Klimawandel zwar nicht, aber so warm ist es dann doch nicht, dass der Waller unbedingt in die Äschenregion muss.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es an der besseren Durchgängigkeit und der Suche nach Nahrung liegt, die in tieferen Gewässertypen fehlt.
Aber das ist auch nicht immer des Rätsels Lösung.

In dem Thread geht es eigentlich um die Sendung und allgemein ist im Politikforum auch viel offtopic, der im  Bereich Gewässergüte und Bewirtschaftung einen eigenen Thread füllen könnte.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> klar den Nachweis erbracht, dass dieses ganze Naturschutzgeblubber in der Sendung bez. Futter, Besatz etc. sich nicht so einfach wissenschaftlich halten lässt..



Zumindest haben sie Gegenbehauptungen aufgestellt.

Für klare wissenschaftliche Nachweise müsste man wohl erst die Quellen kennen und lesen, auf die sich beide Seiten beziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich glaube zuerst mal den Wissenschaftlern vom LSFV-NDS...

Du kannst gerne denen der naturschützenden Spendensammelindustrie glauben..

Falls Du Literatur brauchst zu den Feststellungen von NDS:
Amaral, S.D., Franco, A., Ferreira, M.T. 2015. Moderate biomanipulation for eutrophication control in reservoirs using fish captured in angling competitions. Knowledge and Management of Aquatic Ecosystems, 416, 14.

Arlinghaus, R. 2004. Angelfischerei in Deutschland – eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse. Berichte des IGB, Heft 18, ISSN-Nr.: 1432-508X. 160 Seiten.

Arlinghaus, R. 2006. Der unterschätzte Angler. Kosmos Verlag, Stuttgart, ISBN-10: 3-440-10556-3, 168 Seiten.

Niesar, M., Arlinghaus, R., Rennert, B., Mehner, T. 2004. Coupling insights from a carp, Cyprinus carpio, angler survey with feeding experiments to evaluate composition, quality and phosphorus input of groundbait in coarse fishing. Fisheries Management and Ecology, 11, 225-235.

Wolos, A., Teodorowicz, M., Grabowska, K. 1992. Effect of ground-baiting on anglers catches and nutrient budget of water bodies as exemplified by Polish lakes. Aquaculture and Fisheries Management, 23, 499-509.


----------



## GeorgeB (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Laichzeit schrieb:In dem Thread geht es eigentlich um die Sendung



Du hast natürlich recht. Wobei ich das Thema der Sendung, die Frage nach einem generellen Angelverbot, dessen Hintergrund ja nur vermeintlicher Naturschutz sein kann, vollkommen absurd finde. So absurd wie die teils hanebüchenen Theorien, mit der man ein solches Verbot zu rechtfertigen versucht. Da darf und muss man schon mal abdriften. 

Eine der größten Umweltsünden des 21. Jahrhunderts sind Kreuzfahrten. Lustreisen. Es gibt Berichte, nach denen dabei für jeden Fahrgast so viel Schadstoffe ausgestoßen werden, als würde er die gleiche Strecke mit 1000(!) PKW zurück legen. Dennoch strahlen die öffentlich rechtlichen TV-Sender Tag für Tag(!) stundenlang Werbesendungen für diese Umweltsauerei allerersten Ranges aus. So wie sie massig faktische Werbesendungen für Flugreisen in die entferntesten Länder ausstrahlen. Lustreisen mit dem Flugzeug darf man ebenfalls das absolute Gegenteil von umweltfreundlich nennen. 

Auch für den "Import" weiterer Hunde und Katzen aus anderen Ländern werben sie unter dem Deckmantel vermeintlichen Tierschutzes. Wer viel in der Natur unterwegs ist sieht aber Tag für Tag, dass frei laufende Haustiere mittlerweile die größte Gefahr für Wildtiere sind, weil sie fast nirgendwo mehr Ruhe haben. 

Diese Themen sind aber allesamt Steckenpferde gut situierter Stadtmenschen, deren Geld die Spendensammelverbände abfischen wollen. Nur um dieses Geld geht es. Mit den Spendern kann man es sich natürlich nicht verderben. Auch der Autor der Sendung finanziert seine Abenteuerreisen in die ganze Welt letztlich aus Rundfunkgebühren, und bedient diesen verlogenen Markt. 

Was liegt da näher, als sich Angler und Jäger als Sündenböcke heran zu holen. Eine moderne Form der Steinigung. Die machen schließlich die Fische tot, die sich die guten Kreuzfahrer bergeweise in ihre Bäuche schieben. In doppelter Dosis. All inclusive.   

Das Spiel ist nichts weiter als eine perfide Taktik aus dem Lehrbuch allerübelsten Pharisäertums.


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> dass dieses ganze Naturschutzgeblubber in der Sendung bez. Futter,  Besatz etc. sich nicht so einfach wissenschaftlich halten lässt..


ach ja stimmt ,
das sind ja alles körnerfresser , grüne etc..


da wird es sich sehr einfach damit gemacht , 
und pauschalisierungen dieser art helfen keinem weiter.


und ich vergass ,
arlinghaus hat sich ja in der sendung auch geäussert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem, weil sie auch den letzten Satz mit übernommen haben, dass nämlich als Fazit das Angeln so nachhaltig und modern wie nie zuvor wäre.



Musse richtig interpretieren.
Damit meinen Sie die Zustände in Bayern. Alles abknüppeln ist da modern und die Fische sind nachhaltig tot. 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gibt zum Thema Karpfen lt. der Veröffentlichung des LSFV NDS eine internationale Vergleichsstudie aus 373 Untersuchungen. Diese kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass negative Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer erst ab einer Bestandsdichte des Karpfens von 200kg/ha einsetzen. Weiterhin wird erwähnt, dass Knochenfunde darauf schließen lassen, dass es den Karpfen hier schon vor der letzten Eiszeit gab.



Ich brauche keine Studien aus 373 Untersuchungen. Mir reichen das gute Dutzend Gewässer in meiner Gegend, in denen man heute weder Schleie noch Rotfeder antrifft, und in denen der Hecht schon als bedrohte Art einzustufen ist. Dafür sind die aber randvoll mit Wasserschweinen. Früher waren das klare, artenreiche Gewässer.

Ich meine, der Tenor dieser Sendung könnte genau der richtige Schritt zur besseren Verständigung zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern sein, wenn jede der beiden Parteien ein bisschen von ihrer ideologischen und tatsächlichen Besitzstandwahrung abrücken könnte. Die Schnittmengen sind groß. 

Natürlich nur bezüglich der Basis. Den meisten ("meisten" muss ich immer wieder schreiben, um die Niedersachsen auszuklammern) Funktionären beider Parteien geht es nicht um die Sache, sondern um Selbsterhalt und Kohle.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,

hab diese Quellen gelesen und nun hab ichs auch kapiert:

Man kann also ruhig an einigen Stellen eines Sees größere Mengen an Futter/Boilies/Pellets abkippen, solange aus dem See dann insgesamt die relativ entsprechende Menge an Fisch wieder entnommen wird.

Das hat dann auf die Gewässerqualität und die Fischbestände dieses Sees keinen Einfluss. 

Das nenne ich "science at its best" .

Bei den 373 Untersuchungen ging es wohl nicht darum, wie sich der Karpfen auf das gesamte ökologische Gleichgewicht und Fischbestände der Gewässer auswirkt, sondern  um die Wassertrübung etc..


----------



## Relgna (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wenn jeder der 3000000 Angler 8gr Futter einbringt ist es so, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab diese Quellen gelesen und nun hab ichs auch kapiert:
> 
> ...


#6#6#6

Und mit allem Angelmethoden (und zurücksetzen, vom Wett- über Karpfen- bis zum Spinn- und Fliegenangeln) wird eben netto von den Anglern insgesamt mehr Phosphor über Angeln entnommen als eingebracht.

Im Schnitt ist der Phosphoreintrag je Angler und Jahr 34 g.
Der Nährstoffaustrag je Angler und Jahr durch Fischentnahme beträgt durchschnittlich 73 g Phosphor.

Macht durch jeden Angler unter heutigen Bedingungen schon einen Nährstoff*austrag* von netto 39 Gramm..

Und gerade bei Weissfisch  steigert füttern ja noch die Entnahme (weniger Futter wäre dann weniger Nährstoffnettoentnahme)...

Dass es einzelne Gewässer und Bedingungen geben kann, in denen  Füttern begrenzt (NICHT verboten) werden kann, schreiben ja auch die Wissenschaftler vom LSFV-NDS und die Autoren der zu Grunde liegenden Studien. 

DAS will aber die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ja nicht akzeptieren.

Auch nicht, dass ihre geschützten Gänse und Kormorane sowie die gefütterten Enten und Schwäne die Gewässer mit mehr Dünger (Vogel******** = Guano) vollhauen, als es alle Angler zusammen jemals könnten.

Siehe dazu z. B.:
http://ljvb.test-space.de/wildgaense-das-kleinvieh-und-der-mist/

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Solange die ganzen von den spendensammelnden Schützerindistrie vogelgeschützten Gänse in Massen (Gänsezug), die Kormorane mit ihrer agressiven, Baum- und Pflanzenschädigenden Kacke und die gefütterten Enten und Schwäne die Gewässer mit Dünger (Vogel******** = Guano) vollkacken, sollen die sich trauen, an Angler und deren Futter zu gehen...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Man kann also ruhig an einigen Stellen eines Sees größere Mengen an Futter/Boilies/Pellets abkippen, solange aus dem See dann insgesamt die relativ entsprechende Menge an Fisch wieder entnommen wird.
> 
> Das hat dann auf die Gewässerqualität und die Fischbestände dieses Sees keinen Einfluss.



Kurz und knapp: Nö !

Um ein Kilo Fischbiomasse zu erzeugen braucht es je nach Art X Kilo Nahrung. Der größte Teil der Nahrung wird als Kot ausgeschieden und düngt das Wasser weiter. 

Um es einfach zu rechnen:

Wenn 10 Kg Futter nötig sind, um ein Kilo Fisch zu produzieren, muss man für jedes Kilogramm Futter das versenkt wird auch 10 Kg Fisch entnehmen um plus/minus Null zu kommen. 

Hinzu kommt, dass der allergrößte Teil des Futters im sensibelsten und wichtigsten Teil der Gewässer ausgebracht wird, nämlich der Uferzone oder ähnlich wichtigen Flachwasserbereichen. 

Nochmal, wir Angler sündigen durchaus in unseren Gewässern. Dazu sollte man ganz einfach stehen und nach möglichkeit für Abhilfe sorgen. Das zu verharmlosen hilt uns nicht weiter.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Ich meine, der Tenor dieser Sendung könnte genau der richtige Schritt zur besseren Verständigung zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern sein, wenn jede der beiden Parteien ein bisschen von ihrer ideologischen und tatsächlichen Besitzstandwahrung abrücken könnte. Die Schnittmengen sind groß.



Ohne jeden Zweifel, hatte ich, und da geht es dem ein oder anderen hier vielleicht ähnlich, von NABU-Seite da deutlich mehr Feuer erwartet.

Das Auftreten der NABU-Vertreterin hatte nichts mit dem zu tun, was aus den Führungskreisen des NABUs normalerweise gegen Angler abgeschossen wird. 
Beispiele dafür gab es selbst in jüngster Vergangenheit leider genug. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312078

Ich für meinen Teil, behalte sowas bei der Einordnung des Auftritts der Nabu-Vertreterin in der Sendung durchaus im Hinterkopf. 

Es ist aber schon auch so wie du es sagst, in den unteren Gliederungen, da wo es ganz konkret um die Sache geht sind die Schnittmengen oft sehr groß. Das habe ich selber bereits erlebt. 

Zurück zur Sendung:
Das bisschen was da an Kritik kam, war zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung oberflächlich und zu pauschal. Klar, letztlich kann man damit vielleicht leben und sich damit trösten, dass es wirklich viel schlimmer hätte kommen können.

Dennoch bring ichs nicht übers Anglerherz, abenteurliche Behauptungen um des Friends willlen einfach unwidersprochen als Tatsachen zu akzeptieren. 

Man darf sowas dann durchaus auch mal hinterfragen, oder gar widerlegen. Am besten natürlich in der Form wie es der LSFV NDS getan hat. Eben ohne unsachlich zu werden.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> Dass es einzelne Gewässer und Bedingungen geben kann, in denen Füttern begrenzt (NICHT verboten) werden kann, schreiben ja auch die Wissenschaftler vom LSFV-NDS und die Autoren der zu Grunde liegenden Studien.



Es gibt bei uns in der Gegend fast nur Gewässer, wo Anfüttern begrenzt oder sogar komplett verboten ist.

Inwieweit diese Verbote nun wissenschftlich fundiert sind oder nur vorsorglich erlassen wurden, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bei einigen dieser Gewässer halte ich es für sinnvoll, bei manchen mit Komplettverbot nicht.

Dass in der Sendung ein flächendeckendes Anfütterverbot gefordert wurde hab ich nicht bemerkt.

Das hielte ich ebenso für verkehrt, wie das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in BW.

Jedes Gewässer hat seine Besonderheiten, also sollte dort auch immer auch Einzelfall entschieden werden.

Mit Pauschalisierungen kommt m.E. nicht weiter.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

vom LVSA kann und wird wohl nix kommen ...

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=107

... die suchen schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die bräuchten ja nur einfach das von den Niedersachsen übernehmen wie die Bayern ja auch (seit die Sachsen auch beim DAFV gekündigt haben, kommen die mit den Neidersachsen ja ganz gut klar, wie man so hört..)...

Da brauchste keinen Öffentlichkeitsreferenten - das müsste sogar ein Funktionär hinkriegen mit um Erlaubnis fragen und Copy and paste....


----------



## cafechaos0 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo zusammen,
sehr interessanter Beitrag wie ich fand.
Der Titel war zwar etwas überzogen, aber das war wohl der Einschaltquote geschuldet.
Dass er hier so diskutiert wird zeigt doch wie viel  Aufmerksamkeit er hier findet. Ich fand ihn sehr vielschichtig, ohne die Angler zu verdammen.
Da ich schon etwas älter bin freut es mich, dass auch wir Angler vermehrt den Umweltschutz unseres Hobbys beachten. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben Fragen zur Renaturierung inzwischen einen sehr hohen Stellenwert eingenommen und ich bin sicher, dass wir auch in Zukunft ein wichtiger Partner in Sachen Gewässerschutz bleiben.
Die (selbst)kritische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Beitrag hier im Forum bestätigt wieder einmal, dass die Basis sensibel und offen gegenüber Denkanstößen ist.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> dass die Basis sensibel und offen gegenüber Denkanstößen ist.



Die Basis allein reicht leider nicht.

Als ich in usnserem Verein mal vorgeschlagen habe, nicht alle Weiher mit Satzkarpfen zuzuschütten, sondern wenigsten einen auszusparen, damit sich wieder ein natürlicher Bestand an Schleien und Rotfedern bilden kann, wurde ich vom Vorstand abgekanzelt und quasi als ahnungsloser Naivling hingestellt.

Ich hab jetzt mal für zwei unserer "Rentnergewässer" mithilfe oogle-Earth und Fanglisten nachgerechnet. Da komme ich auf 198 kg und 264kg *Ausfang* an Karpfen pro Hektar. Da dürfte dann selbst für die Niedersachsen die Grenze weit überschritten sein.

In den Naturgewässern sieht es zum Glück weit weniger dramatisch aus, wobei die Tierchen dort wohl auch schwieriger zu fangen sind.


----------



## kreuzass (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Insgesamt eine sehr interessante Doku. Gut gemacht, wie ich finde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich hab jedenfalls mal die Landesverbände angeschrieben, auf die Stellungnahmen von NDS und Bayern hingewiesen und um Unterstützung gebeten.
Von 2 kam schon Rückmeldung, dass auch von denen was kommt.



> Da der eigentlich im Bund zuständige Verband DAFV anscheinend wieder nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint, Medienbeobachtung und Reaktion bei einer solchen bundesweit ausgestrahlten Sendung wie der am  03. März 2016, 20.15 Uhr ausgestrahlten Sendung “Angeln verbieten?” zu erbringen, empfehlen wir allen Landesverbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, sich dem Landessportfischereiverband Niedersachsen und dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern anzuschliessen, und deren Veröffentlichungen zur Sendung weiter zu verbreiten und zu unterstützen.
> 
> Der LSFV-NDS hatte direkt nach der Sendung eine hervorragende Stellungnahme veröffentlicht:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...V_Stellungnahme_Angeln-verbieten-3Sat_web.pdf
> ...


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Basis allein reicht leider nicht.
> 
> Als ich in usnserem Verein mal vorgeschlagen habe, nicht alle Weiher mit Satzkarpfen zuzuschütten, sondern wenigsten einen auszusparen, damit sich wieder ein natürlicher Bestand an Schleien und Rotfedern bilden kann*.............*.



:q Kannst du knicken ,das will *kein* Verein.
Die Leute müssen was fangbares haben damit ihnen nicht die Mitglieder weglaufen.
Da wird nicht besetzt was gut  für das Gewässer wäre und letztendlich auch der Angler was von hat .

Sorry für OT#h


----------



## gründler (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> :q Kannst du knicken ,das will *kein* Verein.
> Die Leute müssen was fangbares haben damit ihnen nicht die Mitglieder weglaufen.
> Da wird nicht besetzt was gut für das Gewässer wäre und letztendlich auch der Angler was von hat .
> 
> Sorry für OT#h


 
Wollte ich schon was zu schreibenaber dachte mir aber...


Beispiel: Verein xxx hat 876 Mitglieder,ne Stippgruppe Veranstaltungen gute Jugendarbeit etc.viele gute Seen sowie fische und reichlich besatz.
Nun kommt ein drastischer Vorstandswechsel und alles wird auf Naturschutz umgestellt,Stipper etc.alles weg Carper weg und alles was "böse" ist....genau 3j. später = 275 Mitglieder davon ca.100 passiv.Pachtprobleme keine Jugendarbeit mehr keine Veranstaltungen jeglicher art,bis auf die HV und Skatabend und 2 Arbeitsdienste.


#h


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun kommt ein drastischer Vorstandswechsel und alles wird auf Naturschutz umgestellt
> 
> 
> #h



|bigeyes SO drastisch habe ich das jetzt nicht gemeint,aber es wird bei Fischbesatz oft viel Mist gemacht .
Fische die nicht zusammen passen weil sie sich gegenseitig den Gar ausmachen ,es geht nicht immer *alles *in einem Gewässer.
Falsche Größen und dadurch teure und auch große Ausfälle z.b..
Sicher sollen die Mitglieder auch fangen können,sonst passiert das was du beschrieben hast.


----------



## Deep Down (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Dann kann aus dem Verein ja richtig was werden. 
Die störend nörgelnde Kosten-Nutzung-Fraktion ist raus.
Dann noch Beiträge rauf und eine rigide Aufnahmepolitik einführen! 
Die sich einstellende geringe aber zahlungskräftige Klientel der ZahnWälte, liebt die Exklusivität und Ruhe beim Angeln, hat aber kaum Zeit zum Angeln, was aber Fisch garantiert, wenn man dort angelt!

Ein Bekannter von mir hat es geschafft in so einen Verein zu kommen. Der will nichts anderes mehr. Da werden sogar mehrere Vereinsboote pro Gewässer gestellt.

Würde ich sofort eintreten, wenn es sowas hier gäbe!


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> Nun kommt ein drastischer Vorstandswechsel



Machtübernahme, feindlicher Einmarsch, Putsch oder wie kam das?

Und wie geht´s den Seen jetzt? 

Aus der Ferne lässt sich gerne klug*******n, aber ich hätte es klüger gefunden, manche der 





> viele gute Seen


als "Produktionsgewässer" zu bewirtschaften, andere eher nachhaltig. Dann wäre für jeden was dabei gewesen.

Extreme tun selten gut. Würde ich auch für unseren Verein nicht wollen und niemand wählen, der Extrempositionen vertritt.

Deshalb fand ich auch den Grundtenor der Sendung ganz gut. Jede Seite kam ausreichend zu Wort, wenn natürlich die Argumente der "NABU-Tante" für Nichtangler sicher schlüssiger wirkten. Trotzdem aber auch immer wieder positive Fakten, wie die Überlebensquoten der Dorsche und Aale etc. Keine Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei a´la Carsten Rau.


----------



## gründler (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Da bin ich bei euch,auch mit zuviel futter kann man mist bauen keine frage.

Aber nimm dem "gemeinen" Vereinsmitglied sein besatz weg oder stell ihn drastisch um so wie von vielen angesprochen..und der gemeine Angler läuft Sturm oder wechselt zu anderen Vereinen.

Diese Phänomän ist seit einiger zeit mehr und mehr zu beobachten.Da man aber Vereine nicht gerne aufgeben mag,weil dann ist ja auch der rest mit weg (Gewässer etc.) fügt man sich lieber dem zahlenden,weil ohne die geht es halt auf dauer berg ab.


Die Gewässer sind jetzt "Wälder" und der "gemeine" Angler ist jetzt weg,das freut einige wenige..wie lange noch...k.a. Wie es dazu kam..Krieg im Vorstand etc. möchte aber darüber nichts groß breit treten usw.


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

moin ..

ich fand arlinghaus hat es in dem bericht ganz gut auf den punkt gebracht,
das nämlich angeln immer mehr als ein "ganzheiterlebnis"
in der natur gesehen wird, wo zwar fänge auch eine rolle spielen,
aber eben nur "eine"...

in bezug auf futtereinbringung und karpfenbesatz 
tendiere ich auch in richtung @ralle 24

bzw. muss ja nicht in jedem gewässer
stattfinden, sondern sollte mit augenmass geschehen..


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,

zwischen komplett mit Besatz und Futter zuschütten und die Gewässer ganz unbewirtschaftet lassen, gäbe es ja noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Den "Extremvorstand" muss aber jemand gewählt haben, und üblicherweise können auch Vorstände nicht unbegrenzt und auf Dauer alles allein entscheiden. Zumindest bei uns im Verein wird alle zwei Jahre gewählt und über die Angelbestimmungen wird jedes Jahr abgestimmt.

Wenn die Gewässer überhaupt nicht bewirtschaftet werden, besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sie irgendwann komplett unter Naturschutz gestellt werden und das Angeln ganz verboten oder extrem eingeschränkt wird.



> das nämlich angeln immer mehr als ein "ganzheiterlebnis"



Von der Sorte Angler gibt es viele. Andere verbringen ihre Wochenden im Industriehafen zwischen Lastkähnen, Kränen etc., wieder andere suchen die Gewässer nach Spritverbrauch pro kg Filet aus.

Sehr vielschichtige Klientel die Angler.


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Sehr vielschichtige Klientel die Angler.




|rolleyes


----------



## flor61 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Grundfrage,

die wir Angler uns beantworten müssen, ist doch: Will ich in einem Fischpuff angeln oder in einem Naturgewässer.

Mir ist zweites lieber, ohne Besatz. Fang ich, dann war ich gut, fange ich nicht, war ich es auch. Denn Fangen steht an zweiter Stelle, vor dem Angelerlebnis. Hä?, klar, ich will immer fangen, aber nicht im Puff.

Denn wenn vor dem Erlebnis das Bezahlen steht, dann kann ich auch in den Fischladen fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und weil das bei Dir so ist, MUSS das auch für alle anderen gelten?
#d#d#d




Mal wieder weg vom Besatz, *zum eigentlichen Thema,* der Sendung und den Reaktionen darauf.

Selbst der Rheinische Fischereiverband (die nicht besonders hellsten, die wg. DAFV schon x-mal umgekippt sind und die unbedingt dem DAFV die Erhöhung bezahlen wollen) hat auf Grundlage der Veröffentlichung vom LSFV-NDS auch auf seinen Seiten veröffentlicht ..
*
FIND ICH KLASSE!!!!!!
LOBENSWERT!!!!
*

Vor allem, das die mit ihrem Vize Gube ja auch noch nen Referenten im DAFV-Präsidium haben - der müsste sich eigentlich richtig schämen, dass sein LV die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes machen muss, dem er aktiv als Präsidiumsmitglied angehört..

SIEHE auch:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1387&cHash=7077c2f28aaac13692ad094fc843f71b

Die Landesverbände sollten sich aber immer mehr die Frage stellen, für was sie noch den DAFV bezahlen, wenn die ureigenste Arbeit des DAFV eh schon von den Landesverbänden gemacht wird..

Siehe dazu auch (und schön, dass es zu Reaktionen kommt, sogar am Wochenende!!) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls mal die Landesverbände angeschrieben, auf die Stellungnahmen von NDS und Bayern hingewiesen und um Unterstützung gebeten.
> Von 2 kam schon Rückmeldung, dass auch von denen was kommt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flor61 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil das bei Dir so ist, MUSS das auch für alle anderen gelten?
> #d#d#d



Habe ich das gesagt? Ich habe ganz einfach meine "Sicht der Dinge" dargelegt. Wenn das so nicht gedacht ist, wie es scheint, dann sollten sich auch andere differente Meinungsträger zurückhalten. Kommt mir bekannt vor.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, daß ich eine andere Sendung gesehen habe, denn in meiner Sendung ging es auch um Besatz in geschlossenen und offenen Gewässern. Und von Politik war da nicht die Rede, außer, daß wir Angler eine starke Lobby haben und Besatzmaßnahmen davon stark gesteuert werden.

Petri


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank an Thomas, dass er die "starke Anglerlobby"|rolleyes
darauf hingewiesen hat auf die Sendung zu reagieren.

Dass diese Stellungnahmen versuchen alle Vorwürfe komplett zu entkräften erscheint auch legitim. Schließlich sind Angler keine "fishermen" sondern "heroes of nature".|supergri

Ich finde es auch klüger, einzelne Schwächen lieber intern zu klären, als alles in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.
Ich hoffe, dass diese Stellungnahmen auch einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, denn ich bezweifle, dass die Mehrheit der 3-Sat-Zuschauer die Webseiten der Fischereiverbände absurft.

@flor61



> Und weil das bei Dir so ist, MUSS das auch für alle anderen gelten?



Ist mir auch schleierhaft, warum auf deinen Beitrag so eine Retourkutsche kommt. Hast ja nur geschrieben, was dir gefällt, ohne das als Dogma für alle Angler zu fordern.

Mein Standpunkt ist nach wie vor Extreme zu vermeiden.

Also weder die Gewässer mit Besatz zuzukippen noch überhaupt nichts zu besetzen. Ausgewogene Besatzmaßnahmen dort, wo durch Umwelteinflüsse die natürliche Reproduktion nicht ausreicht halte ich für sinnvoll.

Gegen Fischteiche wo die andere Klientel schnell und einfach ihre fangfähigen Besatzfische ausfangen kann, hätte ich auch nichts. Dafür könnten dann Naturgewässer etwas nachhaltiger bewirtschaftet werden. 



> Die Landesverbände der Angler werden auch zukünftig ihr Möglichstes tun, um die anglerische Gewässerbewirtschaftung zum Wohle der Angler und der gesamten Natur- und Artenvielfalt zu verbessern.



Das hoffe ich auch und wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Auch der VANT (Thüringen)hat sich gerührt - allerdings mit einer recht dünnen Argumentation und ohne das klare Herausstellen eines anglerfreundlichen Fazit wie bei den Niedersachsen, Bayern und beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband, *dass Angeln so nachhaltig und modern ist	wie nie zuvor und daher Verbote oder	Einschränkungen des	Angelns nicht	nur den Gewässern und der Artenvielfalt, sondern der gesamten Gesellschaft massiv schaden würde...*

Statt um Angeln und Angler wie bei NDS, Bayern und dem Rheinischen,  beim VANT wieder das übliche Geblubber um Wasserkraft, Aale schreddern etc. - die habens also immer noch nicht begriffen, wie auch der DAFV als BV nicht....

Siehe:
http://xn--anglertreff-thringen-2ec.de/aktueller-tv-beitrag-angeln-verbieten/


----------



## BERND2000 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wieder einmal zeigt sich wie oft selbst so ein Versöhnlicher Film und Stellungsnahmen von Anderen geentert und genutzt werden.

So zum Beispiel:
http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/angeln-verbieten-grosser-name-schlechte-argumente-7467.html

Schon der Titel zeigt es.
"Angeln verbieten? - großer Name, schlechte Argumente."
Der Film zeigte sich versöhnlich aber auch kritisch, Argumente erwartet man von Gegnern....

"_Angler protestieren, wenn für den Bestand wertvolle Laichfische zurückgesetzt werden sollen."_
_Mit Recht, wertvolle Laichfische sind Großkarpfen eben seltener, weil es sich fast immer nur um Besatzfische handelt._

_"Anfüttern schadet den Gewässern:_
Tut es nicht!"
Doch immer, nur oft in eher geringerem Umfang.

"_Karpfen sind nicht heimisch und für schlechte Wasserqualität verantwortlich"_

_So ist das wohl, problematisch wenn es viele Karpfen sind._
_Das es sie in Teilen auch vor der letzten Eiszeit gegeben hat sagt nicht viel aus._
_Sonst könnten wir auch Löwen und Elefanten ansiedeln._

_Witzig finde ich auch die Kritik das auch die Nabu so viel zu Wort kam, in einem zeitlich von Anglern dominierten Film sehr erstaunlich....vermutlich gehört sich das so, wenn man einen ausgewogenen Bericht macht._

_Super finde ich die Meinung am Ende._

_"Doch was eigentlich am enttäuschendsten für alle Zuschauer – egal ob Angler oder Nichtangler - ist: Die Frage, ob Angeln nun verboten werden sollte oder nicht, wird schlichtweg nicht beantwortet_"

Wie gemein dem Zuschauer so zu zwingen sich selbst ein Bild zu machen....und selbst zu denken.
Alles Andere wäre Meinungsmache oder Propaganda gewesen.

Gut möglich, das dann am Ende vorrangig das Karpfenangeln wegen Futtermengen, C&R und Fischart schlecht weggekommen wäre.
Das wäre dann wohl als böse Propaganda von Karpfenanglern wahrgenommen worden.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Wieder einmal zeigt sich wie oft selbst so ein Versöhnlicher Film und Stellungsnahmen von Anderen geentert und genutzt werden.



Sehe ich komplett anders. 
Der Film war nicht "versöhnlich", er hat versucht ein halbwegs objektives Bild der Sachlage darzustellen. Das ist z.T. besser gelungen, als in vielen anderen Sendungen in der Vergangenheit. 

Die zugegeben wenigen Argumente die gegen Angler und Angeln angeführt wurden, waren schwach, und schlecht bis gar nicht belegt.

Die Jungs von Carpzilla haben das erkannt und in ihrem Beitrag entsprechend dargestellt. 
Dass man sich als Medium gegen unbelegte Unterstellungen gegenüber seiner Zielgruppe klar positioniert ist jetzt auch nicht sooo ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich finde die Stellungsnahme auch ok, natürlich gibt es am Karpfenangeln in Form von "Carphunting" viel berechtigte Angriffsfläche, mit dem sich das entsprechende Klientel auch auseinander setzen muss, anstatt nur zu leugnen.
Aber in der Haarspalterei zwischen den verschiedenen Angelmethoden steckt leider viel Egoismus und Kurzsichtigkeit, da weder Öffentlichkeit noch Gesetzgeber da wirklich einen großen Unterschied machen.
Auch wenn die verschiedenen Richtungen teils sehr unterschiedliche ethische oder ideologische Richtungen haben, geht es bei solchen Beiträgen um die gesamte Anglerschaft, für die jede Gruppe Verantwortung trägt.


----------



## fishbubbles (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Fand die Doku relativ ok. Mit einigen Themen lagen die Verfächter unseres Hobby' sogar teilweise richtig, teilweise aber viel zu übertrieben.
Die Doku ist nun auch auf YouTube..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLicIIzgJ1c


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wieder einmal zeigt sich wie oft selbst so ein Versöhnlicher Film und Stellungsnahmen von Anderen geentert und genutzt werden.
> 
> So zum Beispiel:
> http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/angeln-verbieten-grosser-name-schlechte-argumente-7467.html
> ...



Ist doch ein klassisches Beispiel.

Den "Carphuntern" fehlt es in jeder Beziehung an Selbstkritik und Einsicht. Statt endlich den Weg zu einem naturverträglichen Angeln zu suchen, klammert man sich krampfhaft an irgendwelche Aussagen, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei. 

Dass der Bericht dieser Klientel weh getan hat, liegt auf der Hand. Auch ohne explizit auf die Carphunter-Szene hinzuweisen ist es doch klar, dass diese für den größten Teil der im Bericht genannten und berechtigten Kritik verantwortlich sind. 

Fakt ist, dass es ohne die Extreme der Carphunter vielen Biotopen wesentlich besser ging und die übrigen Angler nicht in Sippenhaft für deren Unsinn genommen würden.


----------



## Hechthiebgut (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich finde der Titel passt irgendwie nicht zum Video. Und auch wie die zeigen das der eine Fischer den Fisch erst das Auge mit den Haken raus zieht und ihn danach erst betäubt. Nach der Sendung: veröffentlicht der LSFV Niedersachsen  eine Stellungnahme dazu. 
http://www.angelpiloten.de/news/der...-stellungnahme-zur-doku-angeln-verbieten-2609

Die ganzen Zahlen die genannt werden sind das wieder die Zahlen der Berufsfischer?! Irgendwie hat es ja noch nie jemand geschafft mal realistische Zahlen zu nennen. |uhoh:

Teilweise Interessant aber nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen das Video.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein klassisches Beispiel.
> 
> Den "Carphuntern" fehlt es in jeder Beziehung an Selbstkritik und Einsicht. Statt endlich den Weg zu einem naturverträglichen Angeln zu suchen, klammert man sich krampfhaft an irgendwelche Aussagen, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei.


 
 Das wollte ich damit aufzeigen.
 Würde das jetzt weniger, auf alle Carphunter verallgemeinern...

 In die Selbstkritikfalle sind nun gleich Weitere getappt, weil sie sich als Angler, um jeden Preis solidarisch unkritisch verhalten wollen.

 Auch auf der Gegenseite gibt es Menschen die Angler und Probleme durch Angler ja so verallgemeinern.

 Schon das es im Film vermieden wurde, das so zu verallgemeinern. 
 Das ist es ja was den Betrag so ungewöhnlich machte.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein klassisches Beispiel.
> 
> Den "Carphuntern" fehlt es in jeder Beziehung an Selbstkritik und Einsicht. Statt endlich den Weg zu einem naturverträglichen Angeln zu suchen, klammert man sich krampfhaft an irgendwelche Aussagen, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei.


Das findet man aber auch bei sehr vielen anderen Angelarten, dafür weniger extrem.
Gerade bei der elitären Fliegenfischerei findet teilweise eine grausige Panscherei beim Besatz statt.
Ursprüpngliche Bafos sind bereits Mangelware und werden durch Attraktionsbesatz mit Exoten weiter ausgedünnt, das steht für mich noch eine Stufe tiefer als ein ökologisch toter Baggersee.
Im Gegensatz zu Karpfen ist das eine genetische Verschmutzung, die auch lange nach Besatz fortbesteht.
So etwas braucht niemand beim Angeln und es ist leider ein großes Problem, dass zu wenig wahrgenommen wird, noch weniger als bei den Karpfen.


----------



## kreuzass (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> In die Selbstkritikfalle sind nun gleich Weitere getappt, weil sie sich als Angler, um jeden Preis solidarisch unkritisch verhalten wollen.
> ...



Magst du das bitte verdeutlichen? Habe zwar eine Idee wie du das meinen könntest, ist mir dann aber doch etwas zu vage. Danke.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d


 

Ja da gab es schnellere Zander Regenbogenf. zb. ......obwohl er schon viel länger da ist die arme Wassersau die.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d


Die Zuchtformen des Karpfens sind wie Kühe oder Hunde nirgends heimisch.|bla:
Über Wildkarpfen lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein klassisches Beispiel.
> 
> Den "Carphuntern" fehlt es in jeder Beziehung an Selbstkritik und Einsicht. Statt endlich den Weg zu einem naturverträglichen Angeln zu suchen, klammert man sich krampfhaft an irgendwelche Aussagen, dass alles nicht so schlimm sei.
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein "Carphunter", aber Gewässerwart in einem nicht ganz kleinen Verein. 

Das Rumgehacke auf den Karpfenanglern ist weder fachlich begründet noch nachvollziehbar. Hier in Mittelfranken werden mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung seitens der Fischereibehörden Flüsse wie Regnitz, Aisch, Zenn usw. *mäßig* mit Karpfen besetzt, weil es bei Besatz mit Augenmaß eben keine merklichen, negativen Beeinflussungen gibt. Der Karpfen ist mittlerweile seit Jahrhunderten in den bayerischen Flusssystemen zu Hause. 

Auch das *mäßige* Anfüttern hat in den Gewässern keinerlei negative Auswirkungen. Bei dem Nährstoffmangel, der in vielen Fließgewässern mittlerweile herrscht, ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.

Die Masse macht's, sowohl was Besatz als auch was Anfüttern betrifft.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d



Der Waller bahnt sich seinen Weg genau wie der Karpfen. Ich habe gestern einen kleinen Zuchtweiher abgefischt, der seit 2 Jahren mit ca. 200 Karpfen besetzt war. Rausgeholt haben wir ca. 150 gut abgewachsene Tiere und ca. 300 Kleinkarpfen zwischen 6-8cm. Die natürliche Fortpflanzung ist zukünftig, wenn Winter wie dieses Jahr Normalität werden, auch in Flüssen nur eine Frage der Zeit. In den mittelfränkischen Flüssen findet sie nachweislich bereits statt, wenn auch in geringer Anzahl.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Magst du das bitte verdeutlichen? Habe zwar eine Idee wie du das meinen könntest, ist mir dann aber doch etwas zu vage. Danke.


 

>>"Die zugegeben wenigen Argumente die gegen Angler und Angeln angeführt wurden, waren schwach, und schlecht bis gar nicht belegt."<<

 Ich denke Jeder Angler der nur ein wenig Selbstkritisch denkt wird einige nicht benannte Dinge wissen.
 Leichte Kritik muss also gar nichts beweisen, nur Erinnern.

 Wer aber Jemanden Kritikunfähigkeit oder Unfähigkeit unterstellt und Ihm etwas untersagen will, der muss es beweisen um es dann zu verbieten.
 In dem Beitrag war das aber nicht der Antrieb.

 Im Umkehrschluss, zeigt das Zitat wenig Bereitschaft zur Selbstkritik, auf der Seite der Karpfenangler verdrehte man es gar noch weiter, zu etwas was unwahr sei, weil es nicht bewiesen wurde.
 Ist ein wenig wie beim Recht, wohl dem, bei dem eine Ermahnung reicht.
 Wenn es erst bewiesen werden muss, gibt es auch Strafen.
 Wobei es nichts an der Tat ändert, wenn einem das kaum zu beweisen ist oder es unbestraft bleibt.

 Aber es ist auch keine "Haarspalterei" unterschiedliche Angeltechniken zu trennen, ein Spinnfischer füttert halt nicht an.
 Nicht Jeder Karpfenangler füttert viel an, einige auch gar nicht, weiter betreibt nicht Jeder Karpfenangler nur C&R und selbst bei großen Futtermengen ist es zu unterscheiden, ob das im Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer eingebracht wird.
 Aber es gibt eben auch Umweltschweine die beim Futtern keine Rücksicht nehmen.
 Für mich ist es im Extremfall nichts anderes als Umweltverschmutzung, kaum anders als das Einbringen von Gülle.
 Ergo, sind im Extrem, Rausschmiss + Anzeige zu erwarten.
 Da hackt die Krähe der anderen Krähe die Augen aus...:q
 So wenigstens sollte es sein.


 Differenzierte kritische Betrachtungen sind angebracht, auch wenn es oberflächlich betrachtet wie Haarspalterei erscheinen mag. 

 Die Frau von der Nabu konnte es, Robert. A konnte es in dem Beitrag auch.

 Ich staune immer, das bei Aussagen von R.A genau diese Differenzierungen oft gar nicht wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ein Spinnfischer füttert halt nicht an.


 
Na ja er füttert halt ab und zu mit Chemie und blei etc. an.
Hinterlässt somit auch was im Wasser durch Hänger und da die wenigsten mit guten alten reinen blech fischen,sondern mit modernen mehrfarbigen Wobblern Gummis und co.hinterlassen auch diese Chemiebomben spuren im Wassersystem,so wie Medikamente Antibabypille usw usw. das auch tun.

So wie der Fliegenfischer der Stipper der Badegast....etc.wir sitzen halt alle in einem System.

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



> Differenzierte kritische Betrachtungen sind angebracht, auch wenn es oberflächlich betrachtet wie Haarspalterei erscheinen mag.


Genau. 
Laut deiner Intention, darf man das allerdings offensichtlich nur in demütiger Selbstkritik bezogen auf die Angler. 

Die unbelegten Aussagen der Filmemacher bzw. der NABU-Vertreterin hingegen sollte man nicht differenziert und kritisch betrachten?

Ich tu mich schwer, da geistig irgendwie zu folgen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber es ist auch keine "Haarspalterei" unterschiedliche Angeltechniken zu trennen, ein Spinnfischer füttert halt nicht an.
> Nicht Jeder Karpfenangler füttert viel an, einige auch gar nicht, weiter betreibt nicht Jeder Karpfenangler nur C&R und selbst bei großen Futtermengen ist es zu unterscheiden, ob das im Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer eingebracht wird.
> Aber es gibt eben auch Umweltschweine die beim Futtern keine Rücksicht nehmen.
> Für mich ist es im Extremfall nichts anderes als Umweltverschmutzung, kaum anders als das Einbringen von Gülle.
> ...



Was du hier erläuterst, trifft auch auf Landwirte, Jäger, Skifahrer, Autofahrer, ... zu. Die Masse verhält sich in akzeptablen Grenzen, einige wenige schwarze Schafe beschädigen den Ruf.

Es sind aber immer wieder Leute unterwegs, die einzelne Gruppen mit unbelegten Aussagen in Sippenhaft nehmen. 

Siehe die Aussagen von Ralle: Die Carphunter sind schuld. Ohne Substanz, ohne Belege, gefühltes Wissen. Warum nicht die Stipper? Warum nicht die steigende Population an Wels und Kormoran? Warum nicht der Klimawandel? Nein, die Carphunter sind es. Versprochen. #d

Und viele Leute vergessen halt immer gern, dass wir in Deutschland in einem dicht bevölkerten Industrieland leben. Ja, da verändert sich einiges zum Schlechteren. Das ist aber nicht Schuld der Angler, sondern resultiert aus den ganz logischen Problemen von Ballungsräumen, Massentierhaltung, Gewinnstreben, globalem Warenverkehr etc. Nix Carphunter.


----------



## hans albers (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

moin..


sagt mal leute , 
habt  ihr die sendung eigentlich gesehen??

der karpfen /fang/besatz
ist nur ein aspekt unter vielen.
finde ,das geht hier gerade ein bisschen unter.

es gab wirklich einige gute ansätze in dem bericht.

vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken,
das der grösste /beste fang nicht alles im leben ist..

(ich gönne es jedem)


----------



## relgna01 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d




Man sollte hier eben auch mir für die Integration tuen..


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Interessant finde ich nebenbei bemerkt die Beiträge, in denen offenbar ein generelles Anfütterverbot gefordert oder gutgeheißen wird!


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich nebenbei bemerkt die Beiträge, in denen offenbar ein generelles Anfütterverbot gefordert oder gugetheißen wird!


Angler haben halt eine masochistische Freude daran, sich selbst stückchenweise zu kastrieren.


----------



## hans albers (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

differenzieren heisst das zauberwort....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Siehe die Aussagen von Ralle: Die Carphunter sind schuld. Ohne Substanz, ohne Belege, gefühltes Wissen. Warum nicht die Stipper? Warum nicht die steigende Population an Wels und Kormoran? Warum nicht der Klimawandel? Nein, die Carphunter sind es. Versprochen. #d



Substanz muss man auch erkennen können. Manchmal hilft dabei ein wenig nachdenken.

Das Karpfenangeln boomt seit vielen Jahren. Damit boomt auch der Besatz und das einbringen von Futter in unsere Gewässer.

Wenn man Dir erst erklären muss, welche negativen Einflüsse das hat, ist die Diskussion mit Dir zu aufwendig.

Versprochen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahrhunderte der Karpfen wohl noch braucht um hier als heimisch zu gelten... #d



Das wird spätestens dann der Fall sein, wenn er sich überall selbstständig fortpflanzen kann. Wie in Australien oder weiten Teilen der USA.
Und dann werden wir uns wünschen, die Viecher nie eingesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die unbelegten Aussagen der Filmemacher bzw. der NABU-Vertreterin hingegen sollte man nicht differenziert und kritisch betrachten?



Kann man ja versuchen. Jedoch waren die Aussagen absolut korrekt, da bleibt nicht viel übrig für Kritik.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben (nur die ersten 20 Seiten) unterscheidet sich die Art und Weise der Wahrnehmung doch deutlich.

 Ein vermeintlich sachlicher Film, der mit Sachlichkeit nicht viel am Hut hat. Was am Ende übrig bleibt ist:

 1.) Angler fangen fast genauso viel Dorsch, wie die Berufsfischer (aufgrund welcher Fangeinträge kommen diese Zahlen überhaupt zustande?)

 2.) Aalbesatz macht keinen Sinn, weil die Fische ohnehin nicht zurückfinden. (Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Orientierung beim Aal, sind es vielleicht die elektromagnetischen Impulse der Sender, die für Verwirrung sorgen, da wäre eine einfache Markierung der Blankaale in den Flußläufen und eine Erfassung von Fängen an der Küste wohl deutlich aussagekräftiger)

 3.) Karpfen vermehren sich nicht und gehören nicht hierher (wer einen Goldfischteich hat, weiß, dass es zur natürlichen Vermehrung ausgedehnte sonnige und warme Flachwasserzonen braucht. Und auch das passende Wetter dazu)

 4.) Die Sache mit den Konservierungsstoffen hatten wir ja schon. Und dadurch entstehen auch die Todeszonen in der Ostsee? Oder welche Karpfen wirbeln dort den Grund auf?

 5.).....

 Insgesamt bleibt da am Schluß nix übrig, was die Arbeit der Angler in irgend einer Weise in ein positives Licht rückt. Äußerst geschickt gemacht und wie die Beiträge hier zeigen, glaubt ein Großteil der Angler wohl immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann. 

 Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur einen anderen Film gesehen, als ihr #6

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

In meinem Teich hatte ich so eine Vermehrung von Spiegelkarpfen. Was eine Invasion! Die waren im zweiten Jahr richtig niedlich! 
Das haben sie dann aber nicht überlebt, dafür habe ich am Ende des Jahres nie wieder so viele Hechte gefangen!


----------



## hans albers (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

@Nidderauer

ich weiss nicht ,welchen film du gesehen hast,
aber so eine aussage ist wirklich realitätsfern.




aber kritik sollte schon erlaubt sein, oder???


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,




> 1.) Angler fangen fast genauso viel Dorsch, wie die Berufsfischer (aufgrund welcher Fangeinträge kommen diese Zahlen überhaupt zustande?)



Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

ndr

Positiv ist, dass weder eine Bestandsgefährdung durch Angler noch eine erhöhte Sterblichkeit der zurückgesetzten Dorsche angegeben wird.



> 2.) Aalbesatz macht keinen Sinn



in Gewässern wo sie nicht abwandern können, stimmt das sicherlich. Und in Gewässern wo der größte Teil der abwandernden Aale gehäkselt wird evtl. auch.
Da könnte es durchaus sinnvoller sein, den Besatz auf Gewässer zu konzentrieren wo möglichst viele Aale die Sargassosee auch erreichen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich fand den Beitrag ganz nett, von Aalquappe bis Wels alles dabei.
Verstanden habe ich die Nährstoffeinträge durch Angler nicht. Der See ist mit Bäumen umgeben und jeder, der einen größeren Laubbaum im Garten hat, weiß, wieviele Schubkarren voll Laub jedes Jahr anfallen.
Wie geschrieben, der See war voll davon und der Angler soll durch  Füttern einen Einfluss auf die Wasserqualität haben |kopfkrat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Substanz muss man auch erkennen können. Manchmal hilft dabei ein wenig nachdenken.
> 
> Das Karpfenangeln boomt seit vielen Jahren. Damit boomt auch der Besatz und das einbringen von Futter in unsere Gewässer.
> 
> ...



Mehr als 80% der Karpfen werden besetzt, wieder rausgefangen und wandern in die Pfanne. Das spielt sich zum großen Teil in Put&Take-Karpfengewässern (künstliche Weiher, Baggerseen) ab, zum Teil in Flüssen, dort aber nur mit sehr eingeschränktem Besatz.
Bzgl. des Fütterns: Was seit Jahren boomt ist das Angeln. Damit verbunden füttern die Leute auch mehr als früher. Das betrifft die Karpfenangler genau wie die Feeder-Angler etc. Wenn ich am kommenden Wochenende die ersten Futterkugeln des Jahres ins Wasser werfe, geht es nicht um Karpfen, sondern um Brassen. Ich erkenne aber an keinem meiner Gewässer Anzeichen von übermäßiger Eutrophierung. Das meiste Futter wird nämlich ganz einfach zu Fisch. Und der landet in der Pfanne oder im Magen anderer Fische. Unsere Flüsse leiden aktuell eher an Nährstoffmangel.


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Neben Laub kommt die zusätzliche Düngung auch durch Staub und steigende Co2 Werte hinzu.
Bei starken Regenfällen, wie z.B jedem Gewitter, läuft Oberflächenwasser in die Gewässer und da sind dann eben auch genug gelöste Nährstoffe aus künstlichem oder organischen Dünger dabei.
Zu dem stehen die meisten Gewässer im unmittelbaren Kontakt mit Grundwasser. Selbst darüber können Nährstoffe eingetragen aber auch heraustransportiert werden.
Und ob das Futterzeuch vollständig im Wasser aufgelöst wird, bleibt auch zu untersuchen.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unsere Flüsse leiden aktuell eher an Nährstoffmangel.


 
 Unsere Seen auch. Hier mal was Aktuelles aus Sachsen bezüglich des Cospudener Sees ab Seite 11.

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Fischer_u_Angler/2016_1_FuA.pdf

 0,62 Kg/ha jährlicher angelfischereilicher Ertrag. Wow, das schaff ich sogar in einem 4 m² Gartenteich, ohne zuzufüttern, wenns Wasser i.O. ist

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Und hier mal ein Klassiker für die Überdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seeburger_See


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Karpfenangeln boomt seit vielen Jahren. Damit boomt auch der Besatz und das einbringen von Futter in unsere Gewässer.



Überall?

Wenn ich mich "hier" an den Gewässern so umschaue,stelle ich eher. das Gegenteil fest.

Raubfisch boomt !

Die Zahl der reinen Carpcracks, ist über die letzten Jahre nahezu konstant überschaubar geblieben.Die eingebrachten Futtermengen ebenfalls.

Die "echten" Carper sind übr.meist die letzten,welche nach Besatz schreien.Die habens i.d.R.auf den vorhandenen Altfischbestand abgesehen

Solange an den Gewässern ein guter Altfischbestand vorhanden ist,verdrehen die beim obligatorischen jährl.Karpfenbesatz zumeist die Augen=Mitesseralarm

Otto Normalangler schreit da erheblich lauter "nüscht mehr drinne für die Pfanne"

Wenn ich andererseits den doch recht deutlichen Rückgang der hiesigen Stipper-/Feederszene samt Wett...ähm Hegefischen(mit dementspr.Futtereinsatz) betrachte,ist es in der Gesamtbilanz eher ein Rückgang der Futtereinträge.

Die 3 Ballen Paniermehl,welche Opa Heinz oder der stolze Jungangler da heutzutage beim Ansitz auf Satzis oder was weiss ich einsetzen,sind im Vergleich zu  damalig regelmässig stattgefundenen Veranstaltungen/Trainingsfischen quasi ein Fliegenschixx.

Das wird sicher nicht Republikweit so ablaufen aber auch nicht so pauschal negativ wie von dir geschrieben.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Positiv ist, dass weder eine Bestandsgefährdung durch Angler noch eine erhöhte Sterblichkeit der zurückgesetzten Dorsche angegeben wird.



Nicht gänzlich negativ ist doch noch lange nicht positiv. Allein aufgrund der Aussage, dass Angler fast die Hälfte des Doschertrages fangen dürften sich die Berufsfischer bestärkt fühlen, keinerlei weitere Einschränkungen für gerechtfertigt zu halten. Trotz dessen, was da an der Ostsee täglich an Fisch den Landgang antritt, muss ich mich immer wieder wundern, dass da überhaupt noch was gefangen wird, so groß ist gerade die westliche Ostsee auch wieder nicht.



fishhawk schrieb:


> in Gewässern wo sie nicht abwandern können, stimmt das sicherlich. Und in Gewässern wo der größte Teil der abwandernden Aale gehäkselt wird evtl. auch.
> Da könnte es durchaus sinnvoller sein, den Besatz auf Gewässer zu konzentrieren wo möglichst viele Aale die Sargassosee auch erreichen.



Die mit Sender ausgestatteten Aale wurden doch in einem Gewässer mit Abwanderungsmöglichkeit gefangen und wieder ausgesetzt. 

Und über das was da zumindest bei mir hängen geblieben ist, freuen sich auch die Kraftwerksturbinenhäcksler. Nämlich: Besetzte Aale sind ohnehin nicht in der Lage, zu den Laichplätzen zurückzukehren, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, sich zu orientieren. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr, ob die im Kraftwerk gehäckselt werden. Das ist eine Steilvorlage, jegliche Verantwortung beim Thema "Aal auf der roten Liste" zurückzuweisen.

Hechtbesatz bringt auch nix...

Angeln schadet nicht !

Nützt aber offensichtlich auch Niemandem.

Kann also in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden.

Oder hast Du da irgendwie was Positives rausziehen können, was Hoffnung auf eine bessere anglerische Zukunft bringt?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mehr als 80% der Karpfen werden besetzt, wieder rausgefangen und wandern in die Pfanne. Das spielt sich zum großen Teil in Put&Take-Karpfengewässern (künstliche Weiher, Baggerseen) ab, zum Teil in Flüssen, dort aber nur mit sehr eingeschränktem Besatz.
> Bzgl. des Fütterns: Was seit Jahren boomt ist das Angeln. Damit verbunden füttern die Leute auch mehr als früher. Das betrifft die Karpfenangler genau wie die Feeder-Angler etc. Wenn ich am kommenden Wochenende die ersten Futterkugeln des Jahres ins Wasser werfe, geht es nicht um Karpfen, sondern um Brassen. Ich erkenne aber an keinem meiner Gewässer Anzeichen von übermäßiger Eutrophierung. Das meiste Futter wird nämlich ganz einfach zu Fisch. Und der landet in der Pfanne oder im Magen anderer Fische. Unsere Flüsse leiden aktuell eher an Nährstoffmangel.



Ich glaube das meiste davon wird erst mal Fischkacke und die belastet auch das Wasser.

Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn die Wasserqualität weiter steigt und ich dann vielleicht weniger Fisch fange, aber dafür schmackhafteren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein Klassiker für die Überdüngung durch die Landwirtschaft!
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seeburger_See



Das Problem haben wir hier auch in einem der größeren Gewässer im Umkreis:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlangen-dechsendorfer-weiher-bald-sauber-1.4364933

Über die Sache wird seit Jahren diskutiert. Und wie schwer es offensichtlich ist, den Ursachen auf den Grund zu gehen, liest man im Text. 

Und das ganze Problem entstand ganz ohne Zutun nur eines einzigen Anglers ...


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich glaube das meiste davon wird erst mal Fischkacke und die belastet auch das Wasser.



Das kann sich kein Organismus leisten. 
Das Meiste davon wird in der Aufrechterhaltung der Lebensfunktion verbrannt.
Was übrig bleibt, wird versucht in Wachstum und Fett umzusetzen.
Was aus der Verbrennung und -umwandlung in Wachstum und Fett als Stoffwechselprodukt dann noch hinten rauskommt, ist ein Bruchteil dessen, was vorne reinwandert!


----------



## Herman Hummerich (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Moin Leude!

Hab das Ding jetzt auch mal mit Verstand angeschaut und mein Fazit ist so schlimm ist es doch gar nicht gewesen!

Die Empfehlung des Aalbesatzes  ist er wird gefördert wenn er in  abfließende Gewässer eingesetzt wird !

Was für mich den Aal sowieso retten würde wäre wenn er komplett aus dem Handel genommen werden würde! 

Die Nord und Ostsee rettet wohl nur ein Verbot der Gammelfischerei und Netzfischerverbot!

Und die ständige Verfügbarkeit allen Fisches in der TK irgendwelcher Supermarktketten würde auch viel für die Bestände tun!

Jeden Fisch den ich mit nach Hause nehme verwerte ich auch ich glaube nicht das die ganze TK-ware an den Verbraucher gelangt! 
Verhält sich wohl eher wie die Brotstudie aus Österreich die besagt Wien schmeißt so viel Brot am Tag weg wie Salzburg ißt! 


Das entspricht meiner persönlichen Meinung und Überzeugung falls sich hier jemand dazu berufen fühlt mich belehren zu wollen viel Spaß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das kann sich kein Organismus leisten.
> Das Meiste davon wird in der Aufrechterhaltung der Lebensfunktion verbrannt.
> Was übrig bleibt, wird versucht in Wachstum und Fett umzusetzen.
> Was aus der Verbrennung und -umwandlung in Wachstum und Fett als Stoffwechselprodukt dann noch hinten rauskommt, ist ein Bruchteil dessen, was vorne reinwandert!



Ökologie ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?

Gerade die Abbauprodukte sind die Baustoffe für Pflanzenwachstum.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das kann sich kein Organismus leisten.
> Das Meiste davon wird in der Aufrechterhaltung der Lebensfunktion verbrannt.
> Was übrig bleibt, wird versucht in Wachstum und Fett umzusetzen.
> Was aus der Verbrennung und -umwandlung in Wachstum und Fett als Stoffwechselprodukt dann noch hinten rauskommt, ist ein Bruchteil dessen, was vorne reinwandert!



Verbrannt heißt aber nicht, dass es weg ist.
Fische geben Kohlendioxid und Ammoniak ans Wasser ab, davon ernähren sich Algen und Pflanzen.
Ein See wird schnell zur Nährstofffalle, da Stoffe, die rein gelangen, nicht so schnell wieder herauskommen.
In der einen oder anderen Form bleibt Futter größtenteils im Wasser.
Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Pep63 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Die mit Sender ausgestatteten Aale wurden doch in einem Gewässer mit Abwanderungsmöglichkeit gefangen und wieder ausgesetzt.
> 
> Und über das was da zumindest bei mir hängen geblieben ist, freuen sich auch die Kraftwerksturbinenhäcksler. Nämlich: Besetzte Aale sind ohnehin nicht in der Lage, zu den Laichplätzen zurückzukehren, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, sich zu orientieren.



Es handelt sich dabei nur um Aale, die im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ausgesetzt wurden. Da dieser keine Fließrichtung hat, können die Aale den Emsanschluß in ca. 160 km Entfernung vom Einsatzort (Münster) nicht finden. Aale, die in Fließgewässern ausgesetzt werden, die in die Nordsee münden (bei uns die Ems), kommen auch zum ablaichen in die Saragossa-See. Die Angelvereine im Bereich Münster mit Emspachten, beteiligen sich auch mit einer Pauschale je Angler am "Emsbesatz Aal".


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo



> Die Empfehlung des Aalbesatzes ist er wird gefördert wenn er in abfließende Gewässer eingesetzt wird !



Wenn die Gewässer dann auch noch in Richtung Nord/Ostsee abfließen umso besser.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Pep63 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei nur um Aale, die im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ausgesetzt wurden. Da dieser keine Fließrichtung hat, können die Aale den Emsanschluß in ca. 160 km Entfernung vom Einsatzort (Münster) nicht finden. Aale, die in Fließgewässern ausgesetzt werden, die in die Nordsee münden (bei uns die Ems), kommen auch zum ablaichen in die Saragossa-See. Die Angelvereine im Bereich Münster mit Emspachten, beteiligen sich auch mit einer Pauschale je Angler am "Emsbesatz Aal".



 Ja eben. Und genau das Beispiel "Emsbesatz Aal" hätte man doch im TV aufzeigen können, um zum Ergebnis zu kommen, dass Aalbesatz doch was bringt. Das hat man aber vermieden und stattdessen so einen merkwürdigen absolut nicht aussagekräftigen allgemeingültigen Versuch zur "Aufklärung der Öffentlichkeit" in Bezug auf den Aal hervorgehoben.

 Dem nicht näher informierten Zuschauer bleiben doch vor allem folgende Infos erhalten:

 - Besatz (Aal, Hecht, Karpfen) bringt nix
 - Gewässer werden durch Angler überdüngt
 - Fremde Arten, wie Wels und Co. werden durch Angler vorsätzlich in Gewässer ausgebracht.

 Doch, ich hab auch was Positives gesehen. Das mit den Quappen #6

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> In der einen oder anderen Form bleibt Futter größtenteils im Wasser.



Falsch!

Siehe hierzu Seite 8 und 9 (farblich unterlegter Bereich) der Stellungnahme mit wissenschaftlichen Nachweisen.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Siehe hierzu Seite 8 und 9 (farblich unterlegter Bereich) der Stellungnahme mit wissenschaftlichen Nachweisen.



Unter der Annahme, dass es sich um ein stehendes Gewässer zum Karpfenangeln handelt, aber richtig.
Im Durchschnitt entnehmen Angler mehr Phosphat als reinkommt, das ist aber extrem gewässerabhängig und stimmt für kleine Seen meist nicht.
An Alpenseen wird gar nicht angefüttert, aber viel entnommen. Ein Karpfenspaßgewässer ist das andere Extrem.

Zudem ist das Phosphatgleichgewicht nicht immer Input Phosphat=Phosphatmenge.
Sobald ein Gewässer Sauerstoffarmut aufweist, setzt das Sediment gebundenes Phosphat frei.
Das passiert gerade am Arendsee.
Zudem mindert die Trübung das Wachstum von höheren Pflanzen, auch sichtbar im Film.

Ich würde das Karpfenangeln dennoch nicht verbieten, man muss ja auch nicht jedes künstliche Gewässer wie ein rohes Ei behandeln und eutrophe Gewässer haben auch schützenswerte Lebensgemeinschaften.

Die Darstellung der Karpfenproblematik im Stechlinsee im Film und in früheren Berichten, in denen meist die Schleie auch genannt wurde, stehen übrigens im Gegensatz dazu, dass Karpfen sehr selten und erst ab 200 kg/ha schädlich wären.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> Siehe hierzu Seite 8 und 9 (farblich unterlegter Bereich) der Stellungnahme mit wissenschaftlichen Nachweisen.



Diese Betrachtung bestätigt, das man nur der Statistik und ihrer Auswertung trauen darf, wenn man sie selbst erstellt hat. 

Wenn der Angler mehr Nährstoffe in Summe entnimmt, als er er einträgt sagt das nichts aus, wie sich das an den einzelnen Gewässern abspielt.

So wird der Nährstoffeintrag in stehenden Gewässern mit Großkarpfen sicher höher sein, als der Nährstoffeintrag in Fließgewässern.

Die Crux ist, das ausgerechnet die stehenden Gewässern die Nährstoffe anreichern.

Edit: Jetzt war ich langsamer ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Auch die Sachsen haben sich der Veröffentlichung und Weiterverbreitung der Stellungnahme der Niedersachsen angeschlossen:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=113

LOBENSWERT!!!!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls mal die Landesverbände angeschrieben, auf die Stellungnahmen von NDS und Bayern hingewiesen und um UnIch hab jedenfalls mal die Landesverbände angeschrieben, auf die Stellungnahmen von NDS und Bayern hingewiesen und um Unterstützung gebeten.
> Von 2 kam schon Rückmeldung, dass auch von denen was kommt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (7. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Unser Fazit:
Das Angeln ist so nachhaltig und modern wie nie zuvor.
in Verbot oder Einschränkungen des Angelns würden nicht nur den Gewässern und der Artenvielfalt, sondern der gesamten Gesellschaft massiv schaden.
Genau diese Aussage unseres Landesverbandes lässt mich hoffen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> Genau diese Aussage unseres Landesverbandes lässt mich hoffen.



Und worauf?


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,



> Diese Betrachtung bestätigt, das man nur der Statistik und ihrer Auswertung trauen darf, wenn man sie selbst erstellt hat.



Das dachte ich mir beim Lesen auch :  "science at its best"

Aber mit Statistiken kann man bei Laien immer gut Eindruck schinden, weil die wenigsten Leser diese kritisch hinterfragen.

Ist aber natürlich legitim, dass die Verbände versuchen mit "wissenschaftlichen Fakten" die Argumente der Gegenseite zu widerlegen. Tun die anderen ja auch.

Also ruhig weiter so !!! Ist ja in unserem Interesse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich finde es gut, dass hier Landesverbände zeigen, dass sie diesen Bundesverband, der nicht mal Medienbeobachtung und Reaktion hinbekommt, nicht brauchen und das besser können.....

Niedersachsen, Bayern, der Rheinische, Sachsen..

Den Thüringer VANT mit Naturschutzgeblubber kannste dagegen wieder vergessen, die haben immer noch nicht kapiert, dass sie von Anglern bezahlt werden..

Und dass hier LV über alte Grenzen hinweg kooperieren..

Vielleicht noch kein Silberstreif am Horizont, aber wenigstens ein Glühwürmchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Auch die Hessenfischer haben auf ihrer Seite nun eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht zur Sendung.

Die hätten auch besser mal vorher bei den Niedersachsen gelesen, wie man sowas macht, statt einfach sowas Plattes rauszuhauen:
http://hessenfischer.net/pm/pdf/160309_3sat .pdf


----------



## Rotbart (16. März 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Naja, immerhin eine Reaktion.
Trotzdem irgendwie argumentativ gähnende Leere.

Und wichtig: Immer die "Wir-sind-doch-auch-Naturschützer"-Keule schwingen. Bis sie sich damit selbst aufs Knie schlagen.


----------



## Flymen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hier mal noch ein Artikel und ein Programmhinweis für heute Abend zum Thema 

Streitfrage Angeln: Harmloses Hobby oder Tierquälerei?

Machtpoker um Fisch – Millionenhobby Angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Danke - aber guck mal hier im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319358


----------



## Hechtbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Die Doku kann man ja auch mal wieder vergessen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Falscher Thread, siehe oben..


----------



## Hechtbär (24. August 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Sorry!


----------



## paling (12. Oktober 2016)

*Angeln verbieten*

gleich auf 3 sat#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Du siehst, alles schon durch......
zudem kommt in 3 Sat gerade was über einsame Männer in China ;-)))


----------



## basslawine (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du siehst, alles schon durch......
> zudem kommt in 3 Sat gerade was über einsame Männer in China ;-)))



Frauen kaufen ist Illegal, wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## mathei (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

jetzt 3 Sat schauen


----------



## Wander-HH (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Thema Dorsch in 3Sat - jetzt


----------



## mathei (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

jetzt 3 sat schauen


----------



## mathei (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232796&page=54


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Alle anglerfeindlichen Klischees wieder queerbeet, angeführt vom anglerfeindlichen Thünen Institut.

Unbewiesene Behauptungen und Ableitungen, die teilweise längst widerlegt sind (wie Futter einbringen > Algenwachstum etc. etc.)..

Wie zu befürchten war - Schützerpropaganda und Anglerfeinde Hand in Hand..



Dass da von den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, speziell dem als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverband DAFV, nichts dazu kommt, da wette ich..


----------



## mefofänger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

trauig,traurig so wird heut zu tage mit dem steuer zahlenden bürger um gegangen kaum sind die quoten und baglimit raus muß auch nochmal nachgetreten werden.|gr::c|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

und mit den immer noch gleichen, falschen Behauptungen (gerade was den Dorsch am Anfang angeht, weil auch die nur deutsche und nicht die gesamten Fänge aufzeigten - Fälscher in meinen Augen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 13.10. 2016*
> 
> Grafik zu Dorschfängen von Jens Meyer
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Auch in der Nachfolgesendung Scobel wurde gleich der gleiche falsche Dreck wiederholt,m dass Angle so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen würden - was nur für den begrenzten deutschen Anteil gilt, weil Fischer da sowenig Quote haben.

Und nicht Gesamtbestand oder Gesamtfang EU ICES 22-24..

Klar tendenzios und anglerfeindlich wie auch Thünen und Angel- und Sportfischerverbände.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

So ist es - man sieht ja auch, welche Verband mit Begeisterung mitgemacht hat (Empfehlung, schauen bei Platz 3, zusammen mit Nabu):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979
Wie ich schrieb:
Anglerfeinde unter sich........


----------



## Jens_74 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch in der Nachfolgesendung Scobel wurde gleich der gleiche falsche Dreck wiederholt,m dass Angle so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen würden - was nur für den begrenzten deutschen Anteil gilt, weil Fischer da sowenig Quote haben.
> 
> Und nicht Gesamtbestand oder Gesamtfang EU ICES 22-24..
> 
> Klar tendenzios und anglerfeindlich wie auch Thünen und Angel- und Sportfischerverbände.....


 
 Ich hab's auch an, aber lange kann ich diesen Mist nicht mehr anschauen. Erst wird behauptet das der Angler soviel Fisch fängt wie die Fischer und dann zeigen se die riesigen Fischerschiffe mit Netzen wo Tonnen an totem Fisch zurück ins Meer gehen weil sie nicht mehr lebensfähig sind, weil erdrückt oder zu schnell hochgeholt #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

als Service, dass sich jeder das Stück Angelfeindpropaganda anschauen kann, ders verpasst haben sollte:
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Der DAFV findet die Sendung:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/filmtipp-angeln-verbieten
"sehr anschaulich, verständlich und "aufklärerisch""..

Bei einer kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ist es in meinen Augen kein Wunder, dass die DAFVler zu solch fundamentalen Fehleinschätzungen kommen können.

Woher sollen die, die als Fischereiverband getarnte Naturschutzverbände sind mit ihren LV, auch Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern haben?

Das wird mit einer solchen Meldung wieder einmal mehr bewiesen, dass der DAFV alles mögliche vertritt, aber sicher nicht Angeln und Angler..

Wäre besser gewesen, da wär doch nhix gekommen vom DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass da von den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, speziell dem als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverband DAFV, nichts dazu kommt, da wette ich..


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

es gibt nur noch eine einzige Chance, das Angeln in BRD zu erhalten.
Alle Vereine müssen umgehend und fristlos aus diesen Totengräberverräterverbänden austreten und gemeinsam dagegen protestieren.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ja klar, Angler fangen lt. Harry Strehlow von Thünen 2,5 Mio Dorsche in 2014, Berufsfischer 3,5 Mio, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der durchschnittliche Dorsch 1 kg wiegt. Glaube ich nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er das wirklich beweisen kann. Dafür hätte ja jeder Angler ein Fangtagebuch führen und ihm übergeben müssen.


----------



## Marco74 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso du die Statistik anzweifelst, ohne eigene Daten zu haben.
Jede Statistik basiert auf Erhebungen, die nur einen Bruchteil abdecken und auf einer Hochrechnung.
Und was spricht gegen die Zahlen? Sie zeigt doch nur, dass Angeln bzw der Angeltourismus einen großen Einfluss hat.
Leider wurde dann halt die naheliegende Schlussfolgerung nicht getroffen. Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch wirtschaftlich viel höher einzusiedeln ist, als ein kommerziell gefangener.
Guck dir die USA an. Dort sind einige Fischarten nur für Angler freigegeben! (solange Trump dass nicht ändert ;-))
Aber das hat die Politik hierzulange einfach nicht verstanden...


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

tja zu so komischen Statistiken kommt es eben wenn die Herren Kutterkapitäne sobald sie Kameraprominenz an Bord haben dort hin fahren wo die Dorsche stehen und im Minutentakt beißen .#6
 Als langjähriger Nutzer habe ich immer schon am Hafenausgang gewusst "wird es einFangtag oder ne Kaffeefahrt " 
 Ja wer mal der Meinung war mit so´n Fernsehfilmchen ´ne
 billige Werbung zu erhaschen - bekommt eben nun die negative Quittung .
 Leider auch ein Verlust für uns aber für fünf (vielleicht)
 Fischen fahre ich keine 500 Km #c


----------



## Marco74 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

sorry, aber dein Kommentar ist Unsinn. Beschäftige dich mal mit der Erhebung. Die ging über ein ganzes Jahr und auch viele private Bootsbesitzer (ich auch) haben daran Teil genommen.
Wieso zweifelst du an den Daten? Denkst du, dass die kleinen Fischer jedes Mal so extrem erfolgreich sind?
Wir Angler fangen viel Dorsch...und daran ist nichts schlecht.


----------



## Ørret (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



Marco74 schrieb:


> sorry, aber dein Kommentar ist Unsinn. Beschäftige dich mal mit der Erhebung. Die ging über ein ganzes Jahr und auch viele private Bootsbesitzer (ich auch) haben daran Teil genommen.
> Wieso zweifelst du an den Daten? Denkst du, dass die kleinen Fischer jedes Mal so extrem erfolgreich sind?
> Wir Angler fangen viel Dorsch...und daran ist nichts schlecht.




Was du hast dabei mitgemacht und denen auch noch Daten geliefert?
Du Lümmel:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Ja klar, Angler fangen lt. Harry Strehlow von Thünen 2,5 Mio Dorsche in 2014, Berufsfischer 3,5 Mio, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der durchschnittliche Dorsch 1 kg wiegt. Glaube ich nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er das wirklich beweisen kann. Dafür hätte ja jeder Angler ein Fangtagebuch führen und ihm übergeben müssen.




Knapp 9000 Tonnen kommerzielle Fischerei inkl. Discard zu 2485 Tonnen Angelfischerei in 2014.... Ich finde das liest sich dann gleich ganz anders!

Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst erstellt hast!

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass nur der illegal entsorgte Beifang - untermassige Dorsche - der dänischen Industriefischerei in 2016 größer war, als die Anglerfänge im letzten Jahr? Rechne ich das mal auf die gesamte Fischerei in der westlichen Ostsee hoch, wird mir übel...


----------



## Wegberger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Hallo,


warum Thünen-Bashing betreiben. Die kriegen ihren Auftrag und auch schon vorher gesagt, welches Weiss oder Schwarz erwartet wird. That´s Business.

Viel schlimmer ist, das wir als Angler dann keine Interessenvertretung haben, die entweder argumentativ den Blödsinn in Frage stellt oder wiederlegt - oder ein eigenes Gutachten in Auftrag gibt. That´s Business.

Thünen muss Geld verdienen und seinen Auftraggeber die "richtigen" Zahlen liefern.

Danach zeigt sich dann bei den Betroffenen, wer gut beraten und vertreten ist. Wir Angler haben da halt eine ZERO stehen.

Thünen die Schuld zu geben ist - den DAFV incl. LV aus der Pflicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Es ist doch so einfach wenn man einen Sündenbock hat. 
Es ist zwar so, dass Thünen mit Zahlen arbeitete, die der Realität nicht entsprachen, aber es ist auch so, dass eben diejenigen, die uns Angler vertreten sollen nicht nur versagt haben, sondern auch noch in Thünens Horn bliesen.


----------



## mefofänger (4. August 2018)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

mal ganz ehrlich hier wird seit drei jahren immer wieder über das gleiche diskutiert, macht doch endlich mal was unterstützt die leute die hilfe brauchen wie z.b. anglerdemo. und tretet bei denn aus die garnichts machen wie einige verbände!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

